# "You stay white, and I'll stay black"



## LOIE (Jun 4, 2017)

This thread is in response to several questions I’ve been asked recently.  It has been suggested that  since I am a white person, I cannot know what black people experience in this country.

In 1971 I moved from Lancaster County, PA into North Philadelphia to work at a Christian Youth Organization. I was one of a hand full of whites there. Then in 1980, I married a black man and we have lived together in black neighborhoods ever since. He told me from the very beginning “You stay white, and I’ll stay black,” and that’s what we have done. I feel as though I have been given insights into what black people experience. And since most white people don’t get those insights, I’ve been trying to share what I have learned. While I site other authors and sometimes refer to statistics or something I’ve read, my convictions have come from my experiences alone. And while you can argue with someone’s viewpoint and perceptions, you cannot argue with their experiences. It is what makes them who they are.

Folks have mentioned the Black Experience. My husband has told me many times over the years that the Black Experience in America is that you cannot be yourself. It’s being told by a white catholic brother that you can’t play the trumpet because your lips are too big (he suggests the tuba instead.)  It’s being told by the white piano teacher that you can’t play the piano because your fingers are too small. It’s being followed around the store by the salespeople, picking up their negative, suspicious vibe before you even see them. It’s walking down the street with a smile on your face and watching the first white lady you come across tighten the grip on her handbag. It’s standing on the corner when a white person pulls up to the stop sign, sees you and quickly locks all of the doors. It’s seeing black people on the news night after night, in handcuffs, being taken away as criminals. It’s wanting to speak up at work when you see unequal treatment, but knowing you may lose your job if you do. It’s being angry at injustice, but being told to shut up and forget about the past, like it has nothing to do with the present.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jun 4, 2017)

I didn't know it was against the law to protect yourself or your property.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 4, 2017)

*Stay what ever you want but stay out of my neighborhood okay?*


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 4, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> This thread is in response to several questions I’ve been asked recently.  It has been suggested that  since I am a white person, I cannot know what black people experience in this country.
> 
> In 1971 I moved from Lancaster County, PA into North Philadelphia to work at a Christian Youth Organization. I was one of a hand full of whites there. Then in 1980, I married a black man and we have lived together in black neighborhoods ever since. He told me from the very beginning “You stay white, and I’ll stay black,” and that’s what we have done. I feel as though I have been given insights into what black people experience. And since most white people don’t get those insights, I’ve been trying to share what I have learned. While I site other authors and sometimes refer to statistics or something I’ve read, my convictions have come from my experiences alone. And while you can argue with someone’s viewpoint and perceptions, you cannot argue with their experiences. It is what makes them who they are.
> 
> Folks have mentioned the Black Experience. My husband has told me many times over the years that the Black Experience in America is that you cannot be yourself. It’s being told by a white catholic brother that you can’t play the trumpet because your lips are too big (he suggests the tuba instead.)  It’s being told by the white piano teacher that you can’t play the piano because your fingers are too small. It’s being followed around the store by the salespeople, picking up their negative, suspicious vibe before you even see them. It’s walking down the street with a smile on your face and watching the first white lady you come across tighten the grip on her handbag. It’s standing on the corner when a white person pulls up to the stop sign, sees you and quickly locks all of the doors. It’s seeing black people on the news night after night, in handcuffs, being taken away as criminals. It’s wanting to speak up at work when you see unequal treatment, but knowing you may lose your job if you do. It’s being angry at injustice, but being told to shut up and forget about the past, like it has nothing to do with the present.


I've been told several times I couldn't be waiter because that was a woman's job..


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 4, 2017)

Or you could say "I'm an American and I can be anything fucking thing I want to be".


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> It’s walking down the street with a smile on your face and watching the first white lady you come across tighten the grip on her handbag. It’s standing on the corner when a white person pulls up to the stop sign, sees you and quickly locks all of the doors. It’s seeing black people on the news night after night, in handcuffs, being taken away as criminals.


What do you expect when only 13% of American citizens are black, but they commit over 50% of  all the crimes, and the vast majority of the murders?   .....


----------



## Vastator (Jun 4, 2017)

This about sums it up...

Urban Dictionary: mudshark


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 4, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> This thread is in response to several questions I’ve been asked recently.  It has been suggested that  since I am a white person, I cannot know what black people experience in this country.
> 
> In 1971 I moved from Lancaster County, PA into North Philadelphia to work at a Christian Youth Organization. I was one of a hand full of whites there. Then in 1980, I married a black man and we have lived together in black neighborhoods ever since. He told me from the very beginning “You stay white, and I’ll stay black,” and that’s what we have done. I feel as though I have been given insights into what black people experience. And since most white people don’t get those insights, I’ve been trying to share what I have learned. While I site other authors and sometimes refer to statistics or something I’ve read, my convictions have come from my experiences alone. And while you can argue with someone’s viewpoint and perceptions, you cannot argue with their experiences. It is what makes them who they are.
> 
> Folks have mentioned the Black Experience. My husband has told me many times over the years that the Black Experience in America is that you cannot be yourself. It’s being told by a white catholic brother that you can’t play the trumpet because your lips are too big (he suggests the tuba instead.)  It’s being told by the white piano teacher that you can’t play the piano because your fingers are too small. It’s being followed around the store by the salespeople, picking up their negative, suspicious vibe before you even see them. It’s walking down the street with a smile on your face and watching the first white lady you come across tighten the grip on her handbag. It’s standing on the corner when a white person pulls up to the stop sign, sees you and quickly locks all of the doors. It’s seeing black people on the news night after night, in handcuffs, being taken away as criminals. It’s wanting to speak up at work when you see unequal treatment, but knowing you may lose your job if you do. It’s being angry at injustice, but being told to shut up and forget about the past, like it has nothing to do with the present.


Delores, that being told "you can't" is a part of the world. I am white plus a female that has been told "you can't" my entire life by some ass out there that is clueless, resentful, jealous or whatever and they even tried to give me the "you can't"s and I was already doing what ever it was that was in my heart to try to accomplish. If I believed "you can't" for every time I heard it I would have lived a very boring miserable existence. I would have never been able to have my own business at twenty-five as a single mother with two children. I would not have tried to paint and that would have cost me not only financially but also the pleasure of being able to do it. I was producing spec material in my mine operation when a state employee attempted to tell me "you can't do it that away" but I was already and it met the specifications to a tee. I would not accept "you can't" from any human when I believe I can, as the Word tells me with God all things are possible.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 4, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> Or you could say "I'm an American and I can be anything fucking thing I want to be".



Shut that lie up. It's never been that way in America and I am pretty damned tired of white men who have had virtually everything handed to them at the expense of others, to include white women, talk about how we can say things. How about you saying we have fucked up and we ne to fix the damages we created because of our racism and sexism? Start with that.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Or you could say "I'm an American and I can be anything fucking thing I want to be".
> ...


Too bad for you. I was on my own before I was twelve years old and nothing was handed to me. Get over your bad, bad self.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2017)

Black people have this perpetual "victim" mentality with a chip on their shoulder about everything. It's the blame whitey syndrome they can't seem to overcome no matter how successful they become.

And the white women who marry them are just about as bad. I know one who's mixed son has been in and out of prison 2 or 3 times. Does she blame him for his criminal behavior? Nope, it's the racist cops who keep arresting little Tyrone for home invasion, felony gun possession, and selling drugs. And sending him to the white man's prison for no reason except his skin color.   .....


----------



## IM2 (Jun 4, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is in response to several questions I’ve been asked recently.  It has been suggested that  since I am a white person, I cannot know what black people experience in this country.
> ...



It's not that  simple lady and you know it. And its certainly not about accepting what somebody tells you that you can't do. And before you start off assuming, I am a black man with a masters degree who was told I can't do that by whites because I did not have the intelligence. I helped build a business  too even though whites told us hat we were too stupid to know' business. Bu still I have bene stopped at least 10o times by police in the 40 years I have been driving while not breaking laws, denied promotions because f my color. Denied jobs when I was the candidate with the most experience and education. I was even interviewed for a job and presented ideas to the board they thought were great and never thought of and still did not get the job while some white kid with less experience did  as I read the article in the paper..So it's not that simple and we need to be a bit more truthful in these kinds of conversations.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 4, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



Sure. Now go find someone who doesn't know how the system works in that regard to tell that one to.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


No one is saying anything is simple or easy but being an ass to other people is not going to get you anywhere. Nor is wallowing in your own mistakes. You dust yourself off and get back up and try again or you sit in a pity party for your self and wallow in the dirt. That is the way it works. If you treat others like an enemy who are not your enemy you will make them one.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 4, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> I couldn't be waiter because that was a woman's job..



Waiter is, by definition, a man's job.  Waitress is a woman's job.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 4, 2017)

My grandfather taught me how to run machinery and even though I was excellent on equipment and the government was willing to pay half of my wages for I could work the guy told me he had men that had families to feed. Me and my children didn't mean jack shit to them but that didn't stop me and I did wallow in pity and give up.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 4, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't be waiter because that was a woman's job..
> ...


The ad said they wanted someone to wait tables..


----------



## IM2 (Jun 4, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Black people have this perpetual "victim" mentality with a chip on their shoulder about everything. It's the blame whitey syndrome they can't seem to overcome no matter how successful they become.
> 
> And the white women who marry them are just about as bad. I know one who's mixed son has been in and out of prison 2 or 3 times. Does she blame him for his criminal behavior? Nope, it's the racist cops who keep arresting little Tyrone for home invasion, felony gun possession, and selling drugs. And sending him to the white man's prison for no reason except his skin color.   .....



And how would you know this? Has your ass ever been black?

And if you were honest,you understand that if we are blaming :whitey" it's because it's "whiteys" fault.

I have dated white women with white children with no white father at home who have done the same things you say little Tyrone has done. Except they don't seem to go to prison.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> It's not that  simple lady and you know it. And its certainly not about accepting what somebody tells you that you can't do. And before you start off assuming, I am a black man with a masters degree who was told I can't do that by whites because I did not have the intelligence. I helped build a business  too even though whites told us hat we were too stupid to know' business. Bu still I have bene stopped at least 10o times by police in the 40 years I have been driving while not breaking laws, denied promotions because f my color. Denied jobs when I was the candidate with the most experience and education. I was even interviewed for a job and presented ideas to the board they thought were great and never thought of and still did not get the job while some white kid with less experience did  as I read the article in the paper..So it's not that simple and we need to be a bit more truthful in these kinds of conversations.


I have no doubt that you were qualified for the job.

But they most likely didn't relish the though of working around someone with such a monumental attitude problem.   .....


----------



## fncceo (Jun 4, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> The ad said they wanted someone to wait tables..



If the ad didn't specify a gender then you might have a potentially lucrative civil suit on your hands.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> And if you were honest,you understand that if we are blaming :whitey" it's because it's "whiteys" fault.


Yea, I get it now. 

Your a total loser because of whitey.   .....


----------



## IM2 (Jun 4, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> My grandfather taught me how to run machinery and even though I was excellent on equipment and the government was willing to pay half of my wages for I could work the guy told me he had men that had families to feed. Me and my children didn't mean jack shit to them but that didn't stop me and I did wallow in pity and give up.



Who has wallowed in pity and given up? .That's the lie you idiot whites tell yourselves.

We want the racism to stop. That doesn't mean we are wallowing in jack shit. It means we are tired of the bullshit and want it stopped.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> *We want the racism to stop*. That doesn't mean we are wallowing in jack shit. It means we are tired of the bullshit and want it stopped.


Then why don't you stop being a racist?   .....


----------



## IM2 (Jun 4, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > And if you were honest,you understand that if we are blaming :whitey" it's because it's "whiteys" fault.
> ...



I'm a highly successful retired man who did so at age 54. I won despite whites trying to stop me. You're a white loser who has listened to far too much Rush Limbaugh.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 4, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *We want the racism to stop*. That doesn't mean we are wallowing in jack shit. It means we are tired of the bullshit and want it stopped.
> ...



Because I am not a racist.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Because I am not a racist.


Actually you are a racist, but are in deep denial.  ...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Or you could say "I'm an American and I can be anything fucking thing I want to be".
> ...



We never had anything handed to us..

We worked for it..


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> You're a white loser who has listened to far too much Rush Limbaugh.


Your racist brain thinks all white people listen to Rush......     ..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You won what?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Tell us what you won ?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 4, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Because I am not a racist.
> ...



Nah. I'm not a racist. Not even close. It's not racism to hold whites accountable for the racism they continue to practice


----------



## IM2 (Jun 4, 2017)

bear513 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



Well that is not exactly what the record shows.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 4, 2017)

bear513 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


 
What do you think I won loser?


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > My grandfather taught me how to run machinery and even though I was excellent on equipment and the government was willing to pay half of my wages for I could work the guy told me he had men that had families to feed. Me and my children didn't mean jack shit to them but that didn't stop me and I did wallow in pity and give up.
> ...


So having riots helps how, having young people give me angry looks and making threats helps how, and hate begets more hate. I don't particularly care for all the bullshit either but you ain't got it any worse than millions of whites, mexicans and all the others out here who are not making a decent living or can't get a job for whatever reason of the day is. It doesn't appear by your posts that you are thankful for what you have and the opportunities that you have already been afforded. You are barking up the wrong tree. It is not my fault that your degree won't buy you a job or that you are angry about it. There will always be hateful people in this world, you will have to decide if that is what you want to be and dedicate your time to it. In the meantime someone else will be out in the street and pounding the pavement looking for work, if one thing doesn't work they will try something else and many of them have degree's to but they are not married to their degree's as it appears you are. I had several people that worked for me that had degrees (One was actually a college professor. He was one of the best employees I ever had) and I don't even have that paper that says I graduated.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What record?

A legend in your own mind are you?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You're the won who said she won something??

What did you win?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I am asking you what did you win?

.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 4, 2017)

bear513 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Not that complicated.. What did you win?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 4, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > The ad said they wanted someone to wait tables..
> ...


That was 25 years ago.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 4, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> That was 25 years ago.



Probably best to move on and not to dwell on it.  You wouldn't have enjoyed working at Hooters anyway.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 4, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > That was 25 years ago.
> ...


like hell I wouldn't.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 4, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



You're wrong.

The hate was started by whites lady. We don't have amnesia and won't get it because you want us to. You get angry looks because of what whites have done. Stop pretending that whites don't have a 240 year track record of continuing racism and I guess we are just supposed to know which white person is or is not a racist.

I don't have to be thankful for the things you tell me to be thankful for. Racism needs to end. Until that happens I don't have to be thankful.

My degree did get me a job. .Had I been white with 12 years of experience at the time and a masters degree I would have got the job the  white person who had no experience and just graduated from college got although it was written that you needed at least 5 years experience and education.
I don't need your lecture. Things just are not as you say.

You see lady, you belong to the demographic that has benefitted the most from Affirmative Action. I've built a business lady.  I helped build 2 others after that. I built that business after I was rejected for jobs to show those people they fucked up. I helped build an award winning organization. So spare me your  assumption filled bullshit responses and understand that things just are not as you say for people of color.  You are not a person of color so what the hell gives you the belief that you can tell us that the things we say are not so? And when you can ask your fellow whites how having riots helps how then maybe what you say will have credibility.

You and the other whites here make a lot of assumptions you should not be making. No one is wallowing in self pity, no one is holding pity parties because they mention how whites continue to be racists. No one is saying that to cover for their fucking mistakes, they say it because whites are still practicing racism. Look in this forum at  the things you and the other whites  say. You  tell me abut making enemies but that's all you and the others have done with me. You guys made me  the way I am with your obtuse and asinine assumptions along with your racist bullshit.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 4, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> like hell I wouldn't.



Hooters isn't as glamorous as they make it out ...


----------



## IM2 (Jun 4, 2017)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I don't care what you asked. I won.

Figure it out Mr. I have the superior IQ  white man.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



It sounds like you should leave the country for a Black nation in Africa, or the Caribbean, rather than "Hoping" that racism will end.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> The hate was started by whites lady



Was it this white lady?


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You sound like an extreme racist to me so you are no better than the white racist or the males who believe they are better than females. I never used any affirmative action programs, did you or the companies that hired you? I have seen contractors that have their 'black contractors' so they get that extra credit, are you one of those? some of those people couldn't win a contract on an up and up straight bid so they have no choice but to demand they get special credits for their 'nigga's'. So what is your issue, did your degree fail you or did your blackness fail you? If you did these great things building businesses were they your businesses or were you merely someone else's employee?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 4, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



I have to laugh at you for saying  something so stupid.  I've said nothing racist. The problem we have as a nation today is whites have conflated racism to mean us saying things they do not want to hear. The reality here is that  white racism still exists and it does hinder people of color. It's not because people  of color use it for an excuse to fail or to be hindered. That's just the way it is and until you turn to a person of color and live you can't tell me anything different.

I told you about myself in the first post. You did not listen.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


 hypocrisy is a hard pill to swallow.


----------



## baileyn45 (Jun 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Or you could say "I'm an American and I can be anything fucking thing I want to be".
> ...


Handed to them? What a crock. My family came to this country to escape being slaughtered, raped and enslaved by the Turks in eastern Europe. Then died from black lung for generations in the coal mines. I can't tell black folks what their experiences have been and they can't tell me what my families experiences have been.


----------



## baileyn45 (Jun 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Your wrong, people are just tired of being called racist just because of the color of their skin, a racist attitude. That and listening to people blame every problem they've ever had on someone else's skin color. We hear racism claimed so often when it's obviously not true that any claim now is met with complete skepticism, and rightfully so.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> I'm a highly successful retired man who did so at age 54.



You sound like a real victim


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 4, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> This thread is in response to several questions I’ve been asked recently.  It has been suggested that  since I am a white person, I cannot know what black people experience in this country.
> 
> In 1971 I moved from Lancaster County, PA into North Philadelphia to work at a Christian Youth Organization. I was one of a hand full of whites there. Then in 1980, I married a black man and we have lived together in black neighborhoods ever since. He told me from the very beginning “You stay white, and I’ll stay black,” and that’s what we have done. I feel as though I have been given insights into what black people experience. And since most white people don’t get those insights, I’ve been trying to share what I have learned. While I site other authors and sometimes refer to statistics or something I’ve read, my convictions have come from my experiences alone. And while you can argue with someone’s viewpoint and perceptions, you cannot argue with their experiences. It is what makes them who they are.
> 
> Folks have mentioned the Black Experience. My husband has told me many times over the years that the Black Experience in America is that you cannot be yourself. It’s being told by a white catholic brother that you can’t play the trumpet because your lips are too big (he suggests the tuba instead.)  It’s being told by the white piano teacher that you can’t play the piano because your fingers are too small. It’s being followed around the store by the salespeople, picking up their negative, suspicious vibe before you even see them. It’s walking down the street with a smile on your face and watching the first white lady you come across tighten the grip on her handbag. It’s standing on the corner when a white person pulls up to the stop sign, sees you and quickly locks all of the doors. It’s seeing black people on the news night after night, in handcuffs, being taken away as criminals. It’s wanting to speak up at work when you see unequal treatment, but knowing you may lose your job if you do. It’s being angry at injustice, but being told to shut up and forget about the past, like it has nothing to do with the present.



I think since you live with a black husband you gained insight, you are not black but you know a bit. You have the experience also of how it is to be in a interracial relationship and to be the white wife of a black man, thats not always easy either and many white women dont have that experience.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


*So you are saying you are a Amway dealer?*


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Notice how often you have to say that? Notice how no reasonable people buy it? Reflect.


----------



## blastoff (Jun 5, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> This thread is in response to several questions I’ve been asked recently.  It has been suggested that  since I am a white person, I cannot know what black people experience in this country.
> 
> In 1971 I moved from Lancaster County, PA into North Philadelphia to work at a Christian Youth Organization. I was one of a hand full of whites there. Then in 1980, I married a black man and we have lived together in black neighborhoods ever since. He told me from the very beginning “You stay white, and I’ll stay black,” and that’s what we have done. I feel as though I have been given insights into what black people experience. And since most white people don’t get those insights, I’ve been trying to share what I have learned. While I site other authors and sometimes refer to statistics or something I’ve read, my convictions have come from my experiences alone. And while you can argue with someone’s viewpoint and perceptions, you cannot argue with their experiences. It is what makes them who they are.
> 
> Folks have mentioned the Black Experience. My husband has told me many times over the years that the Black Experience in America is that you cannot be yourself. It’s being told by a white catholic brother that you can’t play the trumpet because your lips are too big (he suggests the tuba instead.)  It’s being told by the white piano teacher that you can’t play the piano because your fingers are too small. It’s being followed around the store by the salespeople, picking up their negative, suspicious vibe before you even see them. It’s walking down the street with a smile on your face and watching the first white lady you come across tighten the grip on her handbag. It’s standing on the corner when a white person pulls up to the stop sign, sees you and quickly locks all of the doors. It’s seeing black people on the news night after night, in handcuffs, being taken away as criminals. It’s wanting to speak up at work when you see unequal treatment, but knowing you may lose your job if you do. It’s being angry at injustice, but being told to shut up and forget about the past, like it has nothing to do with the present.


It's like Jesse Jackson's level of angst dropping when he realizes the guys following him down a dark sidewalk at night are white instead of black.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



If you call these racists reasonable you are mentally handicapped. That's my refection.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 5, 2017)

baileyn45 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



People are being called racist because of their racist behavior and beliefs, not their skin color. idiot.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 5, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



No but I am saying you are a dumb ass.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 5, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > like hell I wouldn't.
> ...


She managed to get the wrong breast from the bucket.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> .Had I been white with 12 years of experience at the time and a masters degree I would have got the job the  white person who had no experience and just graduated from college got


You didn't get the job because the HR person doing the interview noticed the gigantic racist chip on your shoulder.  ....      ...


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > My grandfather taught me how to run machinery and even though I was excellent on equipment and the government was willing to pay half of my wages for I could work the guy told me he had men that had families to feed. Me and my children didn't mean jack shit to them but that didn't stop me and I did wallow in pity and give up.
> ...



Clearly YOU don't want that. If you did, you'd stop generating it, hypocrite. 


Oh, and try a singular personal pronoun. You don't speak for all 'black' people any more than I speak for all 'white' people.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Do you know anything about electricity?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a highly successful retired man who did so at age 54.
> ...



What is a victim fool? What is the real definition of victim? Not the made up by white racists version of it, but the real definition?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



You say I am generating racism but show zero examples of how this is being done.

I am quite sure I can say that the majority of black people agree with me. So I will use the word we and you will deal with it.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yes, you are.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Sure I can. It's called 'everything you've posted since you showed up here.'


----------



## IM2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > .Had I been white with 12 years of experience at the time and a masters degree I would have got the job the  white person who had no experience and just graduated from college got
> ...



Nah. Quite the opposite.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > baileyn45 said:
> ...



The only problem with your comments is that I am not a racist and have said nothing racist.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



No you can't. That's why you haven't.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I don't know...

All the friends and coworkers I've shown your posts to say you sound like an A-hole.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





I just did, and you keep on proving it.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Looking in a mirror will be as difficult as swallowing that hypocrisy pill of yours.


----------



## Correll (Jun 5, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> This thread is in response to several questions I’ve been asked recently.  It has been suggested that  since I am a white person, I cannot know what black people experience in this country.
> 
> In 1971 I moved from Lancaster County, PA into North Philadelphia to work at a Christian Youth Organization. I was one of a hand full of whites there. Then in 1980, I married a black man and we have lived together in black neighborhoods ever since. He told me from the very beginning “You stay white, and I’ll stay black,” and that’s what we have done. I feel as though I have been given insights into what black people experience. And since most white people don’t get those insights, I’ve been trying to share what I have learned. While I site other authors and sometimes refer to statistics or something I’ve read, my convictions have come from my experiences alone. And while you can argue with someone’s viewpoint and perceptions, you cannot argue with their experiences. It is what makes them who they are.
> 
> Folks have mentioned the Black Experience. My husband has told me many times over the years that the Black Experience in America is that you cannot be yourself. It’s being told by a white catholic brother that you can’t play the trumpet because your lips are too big (he suggests the tuba instead.)  It’s being told by the white piano teacher that you can’t play the piano because your fingers are too small. It’s being followed around the store by the salespeople, picking up their negative, suspicious vibe before you even see them. It’s walking down the street with a smile on your face and watching the first white lady you come across tighten the grip on her handbag. It’s standing on the corner when a white person pulls up to the stop sign, sees you and quickly locks all of the doors. It’s seeing black people on the news night after night, in handcuffs, being taken away as criminals. It’s wanting to speak up at work when you see unequal treatment, but knowing you may lose your job if you do. It’s being angry at injustice, but being told to shut up and forget about the past, like it has nothing to do with the present.




What a load of crap.


----------



## Correll (Jun 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Or you could say "I'm an American and I can be anything fucking thing I want to be".
> ...





If you think that white men have had shit handed to them, you are a fool.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 5, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Now, now, I got a bill due handed to me..


----------



## baileyn45 (Jun 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You are obviously not paying attention to the political left in this country. We hear constantly how all white people are racist, again a racist statement. I'm to the point now that when I hear someone cry racism I just assume that someone on the left is losing an argument and the racist cry is a way to shut down any debate. We see this on college campuses constantly.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



 I can show a whole bunch of laws and policies that did pretty much hand things to whites. Specifically white men when you include the right to vote and the law of coverture.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 5, 2017)

baileyn45 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > baileyn45 said:
> ...



I haven't seen any comments saying all whites are racist. But what I do see is when the right is losing they start whining about how the left is saying all whites are racists.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 5, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I have no problem looking In the mirror or sleeping at night. I have said nothing racist.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



 I am sure you haven't shown anything and even worse you haven't shown anyone black anything.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You've proven nothing. You don't seem to understand where we are at. We are here in a forum full of racist whites  and of course I am going to be a racist to the majority of them. However if me and you stood up together in a auditorium and had a debate you would be soundly booed  for your ignorance and racism because the crowd would be neutral.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Neither has many "white" people but yet you appear to give them that label. You made the labeling an issue in your first post. No biggy hypocrites generally cannot see their own hypocrisy.


----------



## miketx (Jun 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Or you could say "I'm an American and I can be anything fucking thing I want to be".
> ...


I'm a white guy and I've been given a free pass on everything. Never worked a day in my life except for oppressing non whites any way I could.The other day a black guy said good morning to me and i drew my gun on him and had his sorry black ass arrested.

Thank the white God we will never have a black president.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





I just told you that I have.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...






You've proven yourself as racist as any other idiot here, and you seem determined to belabor the point.


----------



## LOIE (Jun 5, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is in response to several questions I’ve been asked recently.  It has been suggested that  since I am a white person, I cannot know what black people experience in this country.
> ...


When my husband was told those things he was a young child, and it made a pretty big impression on him at the time. I agree, as adults we have often developed more self-esteem to fight against negativity. Lack of self-esteem is often a problem among young black men.


----------



## LOIE (Jun 5, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Black people have this perpetual "victim" mentality with a chip on their shoulder about everything. It's the blame whitey syndrome they can't seem to overcome no matter how successful they become.
> 
> And the white women who marry them are just about as bad. I know one who's mixed son has been in and out of prison 2 or 3 times. Does she blame him for his criminal behavior? Nope, it's the racist cops who keep arresting little Tyrone for home invasion, felony gun possession, and selling drugs. And sending him to the white man's prison for no reason except his skin color.   .....


The sad thing is that no matter how successful they become, too many white folks still stereotype them, label them, call them n*****, spray it on their mansions, and try to bring them down once they have "arrived." Too many white people actually make them victims of their racists attitudes and words.

Regarding the woman you mentioned, the exact same crimes, committed by a white kid, may not result in prison time - remember the kid who killed people with his car while he was drunk - they claimed he had "affluenza" and couldn't be held responsible. When black people or even mixed race kids get arrested, they are never given the benefit of the "reasonable doubt," they are assumed guilty, not innocent.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> When black people or even mixed race kids get arrested, they are never given the benefit of the "reasonable doubt," they are assumed guilty, not innocent.


What a total load of BS   .....


----------



## LOIE (Jun 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


We need to be able to say to someone,"the reality you speak of is NOT what my family and I experience." Then we need to admit that assumptions are a big part of the overall problem. We seem to easily make assumptions about folks we do not know. And yet we don't listen to them when they speak, so we can learn what they are really about. If we genuinely listen, without judgment, we would be surprised. Anyone know this poem?

                             When You Know A Fellow
                                    Edgar A. Guest
When you get to know a fellow, know his joys and know his cares,
When you've come to understand him and the burdens that he bears,
When you've learned the fight he's making and the troubles in his way,
Then you find that he is different than you thought him yesterday.
You find his faults are trivial and there's not so much to blame
In the brother that you jeered at when you only knew his name.

You are quick to see the blemish in the distant neighbor's style,
You can point to all his errors and may sneer at him the while,
And your prejudices fatten and your hates more violent grow
As you talk about the failures of the man you do not know,
But when drawn a little closer, and your hands and shoulders touch,
You find the traits you hated really don't amount to much.

When you get to know a fellow, know his every mood and whim,
You begin to find the texture of the splendid side of him;
You begin to understand him, and you cease to scoff and sneer,
For with understanding always prejudices disappear.
You begin to find his virtues and his faults you cease to tell,
For you seldom hate a fellow when you know him very well.

When next you start in sneering and your phrases turn to blame,
Know more of him you censure than his business and his name;
For it's likely that acquaintance would your prejudice dispel
And you'd really come to like him if you knew him very well.
When you get to know a fellow and you understand his ways,
Then his faults won't really matter, for you'll find a lot to praise.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...




  Never forget....we're all silently laughing at you.


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 5, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Why are you laughing him,, everyone needs to be taken serious. I take him serious just as the white kid who grew up in harlem and was discriminated. Eminem for example said he had a hard time to make it in the rap business because he is white, I dont laugh at him either.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > My grandfather taught me how to run machinery and even though I was excellent on equipment and the government was willing to pay half of my wages for I could work the guy told me he had men that had families to feed. Me and my children didn't mean jack shit to them but that didn't stop me and I did wallow in pity and give up.
> ...



  I hate it that blacks give the left a reason to bitch about gun violence and they use it to try and curtail my 2nd amendment rights.
   Straighten up you fuck heads!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 5, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



    I see I am being to subtle......
 I'm just perpetuating what goes on in his mind.
  Call it positive re enforcement..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



   I retired at 46....
Thank God for white privilege.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 5, 2017)

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The hate was started by whites lady
> ...



  She warned us about the super predators.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 5, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



  What breast?
That looks like a bucket of wings.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 5, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > .Had I been white with 12 years of experience at the time and a masters degree I would have got the job the  white person who had no experience and just graduated from college got
> ...



  All they saw was a future racism lawsuit.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



  Gotta love a forty and a blunt before bed.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 5, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Black people have this perpetual "victim" mentality with a chip on their shoulder about everything. It's the blame whitey syndrome they can't seem to overcome no matter how successful they become.
> ...



    You need to think a little deeper into the cause of your complaints.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 5, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Like I stated in a previous comment in this thread I left home before twelve so I am very familiar with what affects the things that people say and do can have on a child or a young adult regardless of color or race. I was a first among female dot contractors back in the day and a lot of the state guys referred to me as that "indian gal". I have seen as much discrimination as any out there and no doubt it is there but to keep letting it grow on all sides isn't going to solve anything. Self esteem is an issue for most all young people. My son had to overcome being told by teachers he was an idiot incapable of learning plus all of the bs we went through that we could literally right a book about as certain political asses attempted to get to me through my son. Again we all have things to overcome here.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 6, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Black people have this perpetual "victim" mentality with a chip on their shoulder about everything. It's the blame whitey syndrome they can't seem to overcome no matter how successful they become.
> 
> And the white women who marry them are just about as bad. I know one who's mixed son has been in and out of prison 2 or 3 times. Does she blame him for his criminal behavior? Nope, it's the racist cops who keep arresting little Tyrone for home invasion, felony gun possession, and selling drugs. And sending him to the white man's prison for no reason except his skin color.   .....



Is the sons name actually "Tyrone"? Or is that just a "code name" that you randomly selected for him?


----------



## baileyn45 (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The narrative that all whites are racist is being taught in our schools and is overwhelmingly accepted on almost every college campus in the country. The overriding narrative of the left is that of victimhood and in every case the "oppressor" is white men.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

baileyn45 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > baileyn45 said:
> ...



That is not the narrative taught in any school at any level. Historical fact is what it is. Whites should not have done the things they did or history would not have recorded things in that way.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Things are not just that simple This is what you fail to understand. You leaving home at 12 is not equivalent to 240 years of continuing white racism against people of color by law and  by policy.

From Ferguson to Baltimore: The Fruits of Government-Sponsored Segregation

Detroit’s Bankruptcy Reflects a History of Racism


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Black people have this perpetual "victim" mentality with a chip on their shoulder about everything. It's the blame whitey syndrome they can't seem to overcome no matter how successful they become.
> ...



More than likely a code name because he thinks he's being funny.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

Idiots here talk about blaming whitey, but when whitey does thtings like this which negatively impact blacks then what?



> Government was deeply involved in the racial segregation of the Detroit metropolitan area, as it was in the nation. As early as the 1930’s, the Federal Housing Administration’s underwriting manual instructed mortgage lenders to respect racial covenants, and the Federal Home Loan Bank Board sponsored the development of residential security maps that made most minority neighborhoods off-limits for lending. After World War II, when the G.I. Bill gave subsidized mortgages to millions of veterans, the government’s mortgage lending restrictions effectively excluded blacks. The new homes in the white suburban communities around Detroit were built with G.I. bill money that was denied to most blacks.
> 
> Government was involved at a more micro level as well. I grew up in all-white Grosse Pointe, one block from the Detroit city limit. The “Pointe system,” which awarded points that individuals needed to qualify as buyers based on their race and religion, was enforced by realtors and civic associations, by violence and threats of violence, and by legal covenants against selling to a non-white. The Pointe system kept black people from purchasing homes in any of the five Grosse Pointe municipalities during most of the 20th century. Other suburban communities, including Dearborn, the home of the Ford Motor Co., were populated along racial lines and maintained their racial segregation through notorious whites-only policies, the use of racial covenants, mob violence ignored by the police, and even the participation of the police and fire departments in harassing anyone who tried to break the color line.



The 20th century ended just 17 years ago folks.

Detroit’s Bankruptcy Reflects a History of Racism



> *The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. *According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.



The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters | Demos

The opinions by the racist whites here are built on strawmen, misinformation and ignorance. The facts of public policy show that  if anyone is to blame for problems in the black community it is white lawmakers who crafted these policies. So if we are blaming "whitey" It is justified.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Not reading your links as I have other things to do with my time that are more beneficial than debating with someone with a 'victim mentality'. We are all individuals and we all have to make choices. Problems are in every generation and each generation has the ability to overcome those issues whatever they may be if they have someone willing to help them try. The whole country has issues of poverty, drugs, corruption and inequality in various areas throughout the country and the most damaging thing to any society is corruption left unaddressed. That corruption is an issue that needs to be addressed for all races not just blacks. If you want to go back and claim that you have been abused because your great grandparents had it rough I am going to say what happen to the other Indians on the reservation where my grands were? My grandparents moved on and integrated into society after the trail of tears. That must be why some white men have treated me with such disdain over the years. Sorry my claims are senior to yours.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 6, 2017)

Yep, Dems did that.  When will you learn.





IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Of course you wont because you can't accept the truth. Your claims  are false. You choose to live a lie.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

No depoto, such things have been bi partisan. That is what we have learned.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No asshole like I said I have better things to do with my time than deal with some_ 'I am an educated black man who retired at 56 years old. Made lots of money, helped build businesses, etc.'_ that desires to make bullshit claims of victim status. I have local crooks to deal with that are assholes and my time is better spent trying to defend my rights from these crooks than try to banter with some mental victim online. Yours from all you are saying is in your mind. Mine is a reality of people making up bogus paperwork to lay claim to more of our real property that we already paid for with hard earned cash twenty years ago, so f'off.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



No, you don't want to face the truth that the way you see things just aren't so. This auto pilot you go into stupid about some fictional victim status shows just how ignorant you are. While everyone has had problems but everyone's problems have not been equal in stature nor were they created by the same things. That's just a fact. You run your mouth off with a race baited line about victims and that shows just how much you have been victimized by the racism you have fallen into yourself. There is no mental victimhood here fool. Mentioning continuing white racism doesn't make a fucking victim. Taking it and mot saying anything or doing anything to fight it does. I do both.  You accept a lie steeped in white racism as truth. YOU  are the mental victim.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You do realize that generally when people are making off the wall bullshit claims and accusations such as you are doing they are actually giving away their own personal hangups. You are a racist, quit talking about yourself like that.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



And here you are making off the wall bullshit claims and accusations. You didn't have time to read the links but you have time to do this. HMMMMM!


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I already read enough of your postings to come to a conclusion and again I will not be wasting my time reading your links.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Yeah and you came to a false conclusion.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I'm good with it so it is your personal problem that you will have to deal with for yourself.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Actually its your personal problem if you wish to remain ignorant of the truth..


----------



## depotoo (Jun 6, 2017)

Detroit has been under Dem control for 45 years.  Baltimore 50 yrs, before that 1 Rep for 4 years, then another 20 years before were Dem.  I could go on and on.


IM2 said:


> No depoto, such things have been bi partisan. That is what we have learned.


----------



## Correll (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




The Right to Vote? So, you going back, what? 200 fucking years?!

And that to you justifies claiming that white guys today have had shit handed to them?

You just dismissed a lifetime of hard work and sacrifice.

*FUCK YOU.*


----------



## Correll (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No it is your problem as it is merely 'your take on what you believe to be truth'. People are all fallible no matter what their skin color is. The perception of being victims of all 'white men' is an erroneous bunch of bullshit being pushed and just like the sexual deviants you ain't getting any traction so you think you will take a different approach yet still play the victim and I can forewarn you it will not work out any better than all the other failed attempts at forcing people into 'your way' of thinking.


----------



## Liberty777 (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Or you could say "I'm an American and I can be anything fucking thing I want to be".
> ...


I bet your momma is so proud of you.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Detroit has been under Dem control for 45 years.  Baltimore 50 yrs, before that 1 Rep for 4 years, then another 20 years before were Dem.  I could go on and on.
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> ...



You could go on and on, but you would still be wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I haven't dismissed anything Whites have been given preferences in almost every manner of American life.


----------



## Correll (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



When you state that "white men have shit handed to them" you are dismissing all their hard work and sacrifice.


When I think how hard it has been for me to get to where I am, when I think of the struggles of so many of my friends and family...


And people like you, talk shit about them as though they are the fucking Rockerfellers....


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



No, it's much more than that. It's over 70,000 hours of research. Attendance at meetings on issues affecting blacks worldwide and speaking to leading black and white experts on these matters.  No one has said anyone was a victim of all white men. That's the ignorant assumption you jumped to because whites are being held accountable for things they have done. That's why you are scared to read the links, Because for you to read them, it shuts down the lie you tell yourself about how we are pretending to be victims of things we make up in order to excuse our failings. You don't have to be forced to do anything and none is trying to do so. ut you should seek the truth because  that's what life is al about. And right now you live and believe a set of lies.

You do not have the knowledge I do on these matters.  But you will gladly repeat some uneducated misinformed bullshit actually thinking you are doing something.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The truth is whites have been handed almost everything they have got.  You white folks don't like that being said about you , but you sure are gad to put that on others. I've dismissed nothing. After whites were given land as part of the homestead act I am sure they worked very hard to farm that land. After whites were given low cost loans in the 50's by the government to buy homes, I am quite sure they worked hard to make the payments. While blacks could not get certain jobs because of their race,  I'm sure whites who were hired because they were white worked hard to remain employed. I'm sure that the whites who got admitted into college that did not allow blacks worked hard to get those degrees.  I'm sure that white person who got that business loan blacks were denied only because of race, worked hard to make that business was successful. Oh I am not dismissing anything correll, not at all.


----------



## Correll (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




THE HOMESTEAD ACT? That was 18 fucking 62!!!


You are going back 155 years, to explain why you think white guys today have had shit handed to them?

YOu are fucking nuts.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yep, because there are people today living on that free land who got it passed to them through these same 155 years.

Ask Cliven Bundy and others who make huge money today from the free land their ancestors passed to them.

Just face it. Without government help, whites would be nowhere.


----------



## Correll (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




If you think that a one time wind fall is still responsible for anyone's wealth 155 years later, then you don't understand money at all.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So you are an atheist too?


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Look what the negro did to those fine cities while the white man was building the suburbs! They were the finest and some of the most beautiful cities in the world! Just look what the negro did! Some of if not all of them have poorer infrastructure and services then they did in the 1920s!

Any area of any city where the negro has taken over its failed! Many areas are more deadly then the middle East. The negro did this!


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



If it was only a one time windfall, then you would be right. And yes since land does increase in value, then those holding on to homestead land have added wealth from that and which s worth more now than it was 155 years ago. I know how money works real well. You seem to be the one who doesn't


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



No.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Not so.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Is so! The coons have all but destroyed those cities! Many of the ghettos are just spreading like a infection.
Post a major city and I mean major where the negro's have lifted that city from where it was! You can't do it because the negro can't do it.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



It's not so. And it's not so because the fact that local policy enacted by whites says it's not so.  The rust belt is mostly white, so then is that an example of white failure? How about Appalachia? Or most of rural America? There are a lot of dead and ruined white towns. The nation went into a depression under white  leadership. It almost fell into a second one because of white leadership. White leadership is responsible for 2 world wars. So using your 'logic" can we safely say that you honkies can't govern.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Rural America is not a city moron and that area is a lot safer then coon camps.


----------



## Correll (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





How many families have really held on to the same land for over one hundred and fifty years?


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 6, 2017)

*Coon camps that are successful...
Detroit? No
St Louis? No
Baltimore? No
Chicago? No
Atlanta? No
Little Rock? No

Negro's simply cannot build or maintain a peaceful well run city. Because negro's are not a peaceful well moraled group.*


----------



## LOIE (Jun 6, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


coon camps? - really?  I see name calling as part of the problem. It will get us nowhere.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 6, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> This thread is in response to several questions I’ve been asked recently.  It has been suggested that  since I am a white person, I cannot know what black people experience in this country.
> 
> In 1971 I moved from Lancaster County, PA into North Philadelphia to work at a Christian Youth Organization. I was one of a hand full of whites there. Then in 1980, I married a black man and we have lived together in black neighborhoods ever since. He told me from the very beginning “You stay white, and I’ll stay black,” and that’s what we have done. I feel as though I have been given insights into what black people experience. And since most white people don’t get those insights, I’ve been trying to share what I have learned. While I site other authors and sometimes refer to statistics or something I’ve read, my convictions have come from my experiences alone. And while you can argue with someone’s viewpoint and perceptions, you cannot argue with their experiences. It is what makes them who they are.
> 
> Folks have mentioned the Black Experience. My husband has told me many times over the years that the Black Experience in America is that you cannot be yourself. It’s being told by a white catholic brother that you can’t play the trumpet because your lips are too big (he suggests the tuba instead.)  It’s being told by the white piano teacher that you can’t play the piano because your fingers are too small. It’s being followed around the store by the salespeople, picking up their negative, suspicious vibe before you even see them. It’s walking down the street with a smile on your face and watching the first white lady you come across tighten the grip on her handbag. It’s standing on the corner when a white person pulls up to the stop sign, sees you and quickly locks all of the doors. It’s seeing black people on the news night after night, in handcuffs, being taken away as criminals. It’s wanting to speak up at work when you see unequal treatment, but knowing you may lose your job if you do. It’s being angry at injustice, but being told to shut up and forget about the past, like it has nothing to do with the present.


Funny, you cannot recognize that blacks will treat you differently just because you are white.  It doesn't matter whether you married a black man, or had half-breed children.  You are still just some white woman.  So, no, I'm not buying your arrogant contention that you, and you alone among us, are able to accurately depict the black experience.  All those things you cited, I've heard those from my black friends and family members.  As far as being told what I can, and cannot do, I've faced that all my life.  Guess what, I still did what I wanted.  Of course, you might argue that what someone wants may be predicated on what they believe they can do, and you might be right.  It is inherent upon individuals, and parents, to instill a stronger sense of self.


----------



## LOIE (Jun 6, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I'm personally tired of seeing this map. You seem to be really stuck on blaming the negro for pretty much everything. Have you had bad personal experiences that caused this obsession?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 6, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Black people have this perpetual "victim" mentality with a chip on their shoulder about everything. It's the blame whitey syndrome they can't seem to overcome no matter how successful they become.
> 
> And the white women who marry them are just about as bad. I know one who's mixed son has been in and out of prison 2 or 3 times. Does she blame him for his criminal behavior? Nope, it's the racist cops who keep arresting little Tyrone for home invasion, felony gun possession, and selling drugs. And sending him to the white man's prison for no reason except his skin color.   .....


Big problem for blacks is, any black who does buck their stereotypical self and becomes successful is labeled an "Uncle Tom", and "Oreo", or a race traitor.  It begs the question, what does make a black successful?


----------



## Correll (Jun 6, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



ouch.

such a direct attack based on substance, and you weren't able to defend against it other than making a personal attack?

That's tacitly admitting that you CAN'T deny his claims based on facts.

That has to really suck for you, deep down where you know the truth.


----------



## LOIE (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I thought perhaps when I joined this forum that I would meet people who were genuinely interested in addressing the problems of racism and not merely ranting and screaming about their personal prejudices and hate.


----------



## Correll (Jun 6, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




I am genuinely interested in addressing problems.

But generally all I get from lefties is screams of "racism" or some other form of personal attack.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I know quite a few as I live in a rural state. But you see the homestead act was not all I talked about.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Big problem for blacks is, any black who does buck their stereotypical self and becomes successful is labeled an "Uncle Tom", and "Oreo", or a race traitor.  It begs the question, what does make a black successful?


The new term blacks use to describe successful blacks who excel in predominately white professions is "coon" or engaging in "cooning".   ......


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 6, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


We are addressing it. The negro's have a problem and instead of facing it they point to others. In what country has the negro built anything of value? Africa is falling apart and negro's have run it since the beginning of time.


----------



## Correll (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




And they are farming the same land as their great great great grandfather? 

I'm finding that hard to believe.


All of my peers, *at best,* got some support to go to school from their parents, and generally still ended up with massive debt that they are still struggling to pay off by working and sacrificing.


And plenty of them have worse stories than that.

None of them was ever HANDED shit.


----------



## LOIE (Jun 6, 2017)

Correll said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Why was the white man building these suburbs? To run away from the black people who were moving into their neighborhoods. They took the resources and the jobs with them. The infrastructure and services may be bad in the cities they left because funding for such things is so bad. The ruling elites and those who govern do not care what happens in a neighborhood once it becomes predominantly black. They do not care about the people. They create desperate conditions and blame people for their reactions to those deplorable conditions. 

The folks in Mt. Airy decided to stay instead of fleeing to the suburbs and now it is a wonderful integrated neighborhood. Could have happened other places also.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Black people have this perpetual "victim" mentality with a chip on their shoulder about everything. It's the blame whitey syndrome they can't seem to overcome no matter how successful they become.
> ...



No that's not how it works. There are plenty of highly successful blacks who are not called Toms. How many Blacks have ever called ,Magic a Tom? The champ was never called a Tom. Hank Aaron was never called a Tom. Oprah has never been called a Tom. I  can keep going. Those who get called Toms are the blacks who have decided to validate white racism with the statements they make and how they blame blacks for things caused by white racism.


----------



## Correll (Jun 6, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



Partially, but 

a. Better houses for less money and with more land is available in the suburbs compared to in the city.

and 

b. blacks moving in, and cities becoming dominated by dems, did generally lead to neighborhoods, schools  and cities turning to crap. That is just the historical reality of the situation.





> The folks in Mt. Airy decided to stay instead of fleeing to the suburbs and now it is a wonderful integrated neighborhood. Could have happened other places also.




If you have a strong counter example, post a good link with some good excerpts.


----------



## Correll (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Nope. They have to toe the Party Line to keep their "street cred" or they will be turned on.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 6, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


The white man was building in the suburbs to raise his standard of living. When did Ford or GM leave Detroit?
Oh they didn't. Welfare sucking negro's bled their profit margins to death. Welfare negro's destroyed working negro's in the major cities not whites!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Why was the white man building these suburbs? To run away from the black people who were moving into their neighborhoods.


Always the blame whitey race angle to everything.  ....   

Growing up, my white family moved to the suburbs because we wanted a larger house with a big backyard and less traffic.

It had zero to do with black people.   .....


----------



## Correll (Jun 6, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Why was the white man building these suburbs? To run away from the black people who were moving into their neighborhoods.
> ...



For what it is worth, I grew up in the suburbs, living next to several black families.


During the summers the one family had cousins from the city stay with them, because the kids parent(s) didn't want them exposed to the black city culture.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Doesn't matter what you find hard to believe. Yes they are farming that same land.

Correll, life is not Teflon. Things have happened for you and your family over time where you have benefitted because you are white. This crap of whites pretending these things did not happen and that suddenly we all are born equal just is not so.. Whites have been given every handout the governments can give, That's what the record shows. This is not about what YOU endured. It IS about the comparison between what whites and blacks as groups have endured. I haven't done badly, but that doesn't mean every black person is going to get access to the same things I did nor does it negate the current way whites are practicing racism.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Why was the white man building these suburbs? To run away from the black people who were moving into their neighborhoods.
> ...



The white man will be blamed for what the white man has done.

Don't care why your family moved. The problem with most of you whites here is that you want to pretend that groups don't matter but they do.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2017)

No one hates black people more than other black people.

Black men would rather marry anyone from another race, than marry a black woman.

Plus, the minute a black person becomes successful and gets into some money. They pack up the family and move to a white neighborhood, in order not to live around other blacks.   ....


----------



## Correll (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Bull fucking shit.

My father was a coal miner and a WWII vet. He worked hard for everything that he ever got. 

And if you think he left an estate that was the basis of my current wealth, you are sadly mistaken.

And my peers have similar stories, some a little better, some a lot worse.


----------



## Correll (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



Bullshit. All day, everyday, you lefties are all about blaming the white man for EVERYTHING, regardless of whether he had ANYTHING to do with it.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



These guys don't come here to have a discussion. They come here to post racism where it's safe.

I can show all kinds of laws and policies that are responsible for great damage in he black community today. There is no sense to post a link to information because these people don't want t read it. I mean I can post racist housing policy hat are pretty much still followed and someone like Sunni will ignore the facts to post up some garbage about blaming whitey. Or I get told how I am a racist or playing some victim or some other ridiculous clam. Then as some like correll says he's here trying to have a conversation but he is unwilling to listen to any facts that dispute his I had it just as hard as blacks have  stuff. He had to go into debt to go to college, My parents were not allowed to even go to college,  Not that they couldn't afford t, but that they were not allowed regardless of whether they could or not.There is no equivalence there and pretending that never happened by saying that was in the past doesn't change anything.  The refusal to let my parents go to college cost them more than a million dollars in income, affected where we grew up and the type of schools we were able to attend.


----------



## Correll (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




These days having a black skin gets you a 230 point sat bonus in college admissions. 


ANd just how long ago were your parents trying to go to school?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 6, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



I don't think that's necessarily true, Italians, and Poles especially had very close knit enclaves in the cities.

Really, when they moved out to the suburbs it ruined that.
It split families apart.

You want to know why?
I'll tell you why.... Half my family is from Yonkers, New York, and the other half is from Portchester, New York.

In Yonkers they were robbed, or mugged 8 times for "Staying" when the "Blacks moved in"

In Portchester they were also mugged, and scared to sleep due to gunshots for "Staying" when the "Blacks moved in"

It's more like Whites were scared the f*ck out.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yeah and my father served I WW2 took a sniper bullet in France, came back and was told to sit in the back of the bus. .This conversation goes beyond just you. This is about laws and policies designed to deny groups of people and benefit one specific group, whites. Now if you can't discuss this at the macro level where it belongs being discussed then you are talking nonsense with that excuse if how everyone has had it hard. Half my family is from Kentucky Correll. My uncles could not work in the mines because they were black.ok?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



These days whites already have that 230 points solely on the basis of being white.

It doesn't matter how long ago it was Corrrell, the reality is that the past impacts today. There is nothing we have today that is not a result of the past .


----------



## Correll (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





You think if they had been able to work in the mines that that would have given you an edge up?


That that mine work some how translated into some edge for ME?

 lol!

And I'm happy to discuss it at a macro level. But posting some shit from a hundred and fifty years ago, ignoring all the history and efforts made on behalf of blacks since then, is not an argument, it is just nonsense.


----------



## Correll (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




No, they don't. 

A white man with the same grades and resume of a black man, needs to have 230 more sat points to have a "Fair" chance of getting into an ivy league school if he is competing against that black man.


And it does matter how long ago it was. Because events fade into history and their effects die out. New events and policies drive outcomes, not long ago now irrelevant factors.


That you pretend to not know that obvious fact is just you looking to justify blaming and punishing the white man for shit that is not his fault.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



I think you mean "Western Europeans" because "Eastern Europeans" did nothing to you.

Western Europeans are often Dolichocephalic, have a lot of O blood type, and thicker skulls, like your Negroes do.

Blood type.

Racial and Ethnic Distribution of ABO Blood Types - BloodBook.com, Blood  Information for Life


Cephalic Index.







Skull size.






Brain size.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Half my family is from Kentucky Correll. My uncles could not work in the mines because they were black.ok?


I do not believe you are being very truthful.


Three coal miners of the Lorain Coal Dock Company in Lorado, West Virginia in 1918



A black miner working the coal face circa 1930s


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 6, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Dark Fury do you recall these "obamination" community organizers from back in '68?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Half my family is from Kentucky Correll. My uncles could not work in the mines because they were black.ok?
> ...



I know I am being truthful since that what my uncles told me was the reason why one left eaten Kentucky for Louisville and the other went to Cleveland. It s what my mother told me as she was their sister, as well as my aunt.

Now you want to argue the trivial but the lager issue are laws and policies ha created macro level issues that whites like you cannot discuss because you are ether ignorant or scared.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No the white man has those 230 points already for being white plus legacy points. The ivy league is majority white students Connell. Sorry bud, but your dream world where the past just fades away doesn't exist. Especially when the same behavior from that past continues. I do know the obvious fact, and the fact is that you don't know a damn thing about how affirmative action works or who has benefitted the most from it. The white man is getting blamed for what the white man has done.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



No, I mean whites. It's pathetic how you guys twist and turn looking for every excuse and out to deny the fact that white racism has been a persistent problem in this country.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



What efforts were made on behalf of blacks that equalized the economies pf the back and white communities?

And why is it that you white people selectively pick what history can be discussed and what past is relevant today. The constitution was written over 240 years ago, does it not matter now fuckhead? I get damned tired of that bullshit excuse. We are going to look at the history of this nation because that history s why we are here right f---ing now.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I've heard some Italians, and Poles speak of prejudices against them.

I don't think Blacks are uniquely discriminated against today.

Actually, if we look at Hollywood, and the media, it would appear that Italians, and Poles are more subjected to prejudices.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I KNOW blacks are discriminated against today. You're white and until you turn black stop trying to tell me how blacks are being treated today. I mean this is the most obvious example of the attitude of white supremacy when someone white can tell a black person how they get treated without experiencing being black.

Actually if we look at Hollywood and the media nothing you say is true.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You also don't know how Polish people are treated today, either.

Dumb Polak jokes are pretty common, what like that is common against Blacks?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I know that polish people are white.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Why are you so worried about the coloreds? I mean damn a darkie gets money and the first thing he does is move away from the coloreds.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Which means what, today?
That it's okay to bash us ,  our struggle isn't recognized, our males don't get Affirmative Action, we don't get a widely publicized  history month, or that  with higher SAT scores  we are less likely to be accepted into college?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Yes you do get affirmative action and every month is white history month. You see dumb ass you talk about those high SAT scores, but what you don't want to understand is that if you have 970 white applicants and 130 black applicants. who will have more of the higher scores? Your males with high SAT scores get accepted into colleges all over the place. But the thing here is that your test scores are not higher because you are more inherently intelligent. It's because there are more of you taking the tests.

You are whining about a non existent struggle. .


----------



## Correll (Jun 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




THe "white man" does not have those 230 points built in, the numbers show that that is not true.

Legacy points are just for legacies AND still outweighed by the Special Treatment Black Skin gets you.

The Past does fade away. 


Behavior DOES change. 


I know exactly how "Affirmative Action" and "Diversity" and "Disparate Impact Theory" works.


YOu are just justifying your current and future oppression and discrimination against whites.


You are the racist and the bad guy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



A.) That's largely to discuss the White villain.

B.) Polish people are largely ignored in history class.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Obviously rules nor the truth really means anything to you. You have marginalized your credibility through your own words and it appears that you are one hell of a seditious pos that supports fascism and discrimination. People like you are why the hate in this country is on the rise. 

I gained some extra time yesterday so I read your links. So tell me which on of those big nosed Jews lawyers is you at the money grubbing think tank or who is it that you are posting on behalf of? I despise people like you who willingly ignore truth and skew justice to line your own pocket books or push agendas that keep people in poverty and living in ignorance. The OP said herself that she and her husband chose to stay in black neighborhoods. Choices are what liberty is all about and you have chose to ignore truth and facts.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Nah. I'm not a racist. Not even close. It's not racism to hold whites accountable for the racism they continue to practice



You may or may not be a racist, but the language of a bigot comes through loud and clear.  You rightly claim that only a black  can know what its like to be black - and then go on to stereotype whites, as if you would know.

Let me tell you what I've experienced as a white person - 

I've been pulled over at night for no apparent reason and had the cops ask me to leave the car while they shone flashlights all over the interior - it's scary.

I've been paid less and/or passed over for promotion to some one who was less qualified  - and in one case had to train the higher paid individual.

I've had bank tellers, cashiers and store clerks be rude to, or ignore me.

I've been followed in department stores by 'discreet' security or suspicious employees.

 Now let me tell what I haven't done - I haven't hated an entire race for a few bad actors.  I agree that racism exists - in the form of lowered expectations.  But that form of racism doesn't come from the folks who tell you that hard work pays off - it comes from the folks who tell you that without special help you can't make it - the very same folks who tell our inner city kids that they must stay in unsafe and failing schools because the teachers union is such a big political donor.

If you want to be mad be mad at the race hustlers -  they ain't all white, and very few are Republicans.

You called Dr. Ben Carson an idiot - that's astounding. Is it because he shattered your hateful delusions?


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 7, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Nah. I'm not a racist. Not even close. It's not racism to hold whites accountable for the racism they continue to practice
> ...


I'd have a hard time calling what he/she is doing 'delusional'. It has been my experience that people like him/her will ultimately sink their own boat. The sad part is that there are many people stuck in poverty while shitheads like this spread their misinformation to line their own pockets and in arrogance they try build on another person's foundation. Just read back through the comments and it is very easy to see that this one is not at all truthful and has claims that are undoubtedly bogus. He/she claims to have put in 70,000 hours in research. There are only 8,760 hours in a year and even if they spent 24/7 researching on this particular subject that means eight years total. Sounds like a crooked lawyers crap to me.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 7, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> I'd have a hard time calling what he/she is doing 'delusional'. It has been my experience that people like him/her will ultimately sink their own boat. The sad part is that there are many people stuck in poverty while shitheads like this spread their misinformation to line their own pockets and in arrogance they try build on another person's foundation. Just read back through the comments and it is very easy to see that this one is not at all truthful and has claims that are undoubtedly bogus. He/she claims to have put in 70,000 hours in research. There are only 8,760 hours in a year and even if they spent 24/7 researching on this particular subject that means eight years total. Sounds like a crooked lawyers crap to me.



Well, I thought delusional sounded kinder than race baiter or charlatan.  

Sometimes I forget that we have no idea if people are who/what they say they are...and usually conflicting or improbable claims are a clue to authenticity.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 7, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Well, I thought delusional sounded kinder than race baiter or charlatan.
> 
> Sometimes I forget that we have no idea if people are who/what they say they are...and usually conflicting or improbable claims are a clue to authenticity.  Thanks for the reminder.


Yeah Rod did not want me calling it a liar either but he's not always nearby to make sure I type things with a more appropriate manner when it comes to peeps like that.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Well the thing is that you have just shown yourself to be a neo nazi extremist. The big nosed jew? Wow! I don't work at any of those think tanks. And no one in any of those articles made any claim about choosing to stay anywhere.

The person you referred to is not the OP



> Because black contract buyers knew how easily they could lose their homes, they struggled to make their inflated monthly payments. Husbands and wives both worked double shifts. They neglected basic maintenance. They subdivided their apartments, crammed in extra tenants and, when possible, charged their tenants hefty rents. …
> 
> White people observed that their new black neighbors overcrowded and neglected their properties. Overcrowded neighborhoods meant overcrowded schools; in Chicago, officials responded by “double-shifting” the students (half attending in the morning, half in the afternoon). Children were deprived of a full day of schooling and left to fend for themselves in the after-school hours. These conditions helped fuel the rise of gangs, which in turn terrorized shop owners and residents alike.
> 
> In the end, whites fled these neighborhoods, not only because of the influx of black families, but also because they were upset about overcrowding, decaying schools and crime. They also understood that the longer they stayed, the less their property would be worth. *But black contract buyers did not have the option of leaving a declining neighborhood before their properties were paid for in full—if they did, they would lose everything they’d invested in that property to date. Whites could leave—blacks had to stay.*



You're a liar.

This person you claim is the OP was quoted from a book detailing the things you lied about.

*Family Properties: How the Struggle Over Race and Real Estate Transformed Chicago and Urban America*

A short synapsis:



> The "promised land" for thousands of Southern blacks, postwar Chicago quickly became the most segregated city in the North, the site of the nation's worst ghettos and the target of Martin Luther King Jr.'s first campaign beyond the South. In this powerful book, Beryl Satter identifies the true causes of the city's black slums and the ruin of urban neighborhoods throughout the country: not, as some have argued, black pathology, the culture of poverty, or white flight, but a widespread and institutionalized system of legal and financial exploitation.



You see liar, Beryl Sutter did not chose to live in the black community. She never has lived in the black community.






Beryl Satter was writing about contract selling which was used against blacks in places like Chicago. Her father was named was Mark J. Satter



> *When Beryl Satter’s father, the Chicago lawyer Mark J. Satter, died in 1965, his obituary in The Chicago Daily News said, “Satter was the kind of man who made enemies — big and comfortable ones, not poor and weak ones.”
> 
> Mr. Satter was a caustic, charismatic figure, a pioneering civil-rights attorney who waged a lonely crusade on behalf of black families victimized by greedy real-estate speculators and by racist Chicago housing laws.*



‘Family Properties’ by Beryl Satter Tells the Story of Chicago Real Estate

Seems that you are the one who is divorced from truth.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 7, 2017)

^^^^^  ^^^^^


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No one here has spread misinformation but you.

40 hours per week times 52 weeks and 35 years is more than 70.000 hours. At 8.760 hours per year, the total for 35 years is 306,600 hours. Ben Carson is an idiot because what he says has no relation to fact. No one hates a whole race for anyone. I have stated my issues with whites who made the laws and policies hat created the problem as well as those who continue t he problem now. This is the trouble with trying to have this kind of discussion with ignorant people. I can say that only someone black can know what's like to be black because it's true. If you are a woman I can't tell  you what it's like being a woman when I've never been one. But only when  it comes t race do white people determine they know how it is to be a non white person and if they are actually told not so by someone non white then that person is the bigot instead of the white person whose bigotry has them believing thy know more about being black or non white than the person who has lived it.

And you talk about delusional.

You can talk abut all the bad things you have endured but you have not come close t experiencing what blacks have experienced.

29 Stupid Things White People Do and What We Can Do Instead | Baltimore Racial Justice Action



> *Believe that because you have experienced oppression as a woman, Jew, person with a disability, LGBT, etc. that you understand racism.*
> 
> Instead: Recognize that different forms of oppression function differently in our society, and people can be privileged in one way while oppressed in another.  It is not useful to compare or “rank” oppressions.  If you have experienced oppression and know the pain it causes you, let that inspire you to take responsibility for the oppression you cause to others, not deny that you do so.  (Would you agree if a man of color said he couldn’t be sexist because he had experienced racism, or an able-bodied lesbian said she couldn’t be prejudiced against a person with a disability because she’d experienced homophobia?)
> 
> ...



You just don't get it. Either because you don't want to or you are too stupid to comprehend...


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> ^^^^^  ^^^^^



Of course because the truth is something you cannot accept.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 7, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


If we were to believe Hollyweird and the lamestream media, the LGBTetc community is the most discriminated against and bullied bunch around.  Of course, I'm sure some here would claim that _black _members of the LGBTetc bunch are more discriminated against than white LGBTetc members.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 7, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Most likely because Polish people aren't in constant victim mode, nor are they actively seeking some excuse to chimp out.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Whites are the ones in constant victim mode. Look at you guys.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> You just don't get it. Either because you don't want to or you are too stupid to comprehend...



Oh I get it all right. Your list is nonsense.  Not comparing ills - it's part of life - couldn't tell ya what color of skin any of those folks had. You're angry, embittered, feel entitled to special treatment, and look no deeper than skin color to blame for your misery.  Still not sure if that adds up to you being a racist, but it sure puts extra points in the bigoted column.

You've accused every white person on this forum of racism, declared that your hatred is justified, tell all that your experiences are more important than anyone else's because their skin is the wrong color, rail against whitey, white men, honkies and the right - and now claim that it's the 'white leadership' you're angry at.  Well that would be black race baiters and Democrats...not all of whom are white.

You're not interested in discussion - you want a platform for a tirade of bigotry...and a destructive one at that.  Sorry that being a US citizen has been such a lousy experience for you - I didn't get to choose my birth place or skin color either.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^  ^^^^^
> ...


Awe your bs has already caught you, too bad so sad for you. Now go sit in the corner and whine about it.


----------



## miketx (Jun 7, 2017)

Liberals: perpetual lying.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 7, 2017)

miketx said:


> Liberals: perpetual lying.


Truth, comprehension and ability to see 'its' own hypocrisy doesn't appear to be this degenerate calling it's self 'IM2' forte.


----------



## miketx (Jun 7, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals: perpetual lying.
> ...


I think it's something different. I think they don't care and have some motive to try and hurt this country. Every message board has this garbage and they all use the same play book. Smoke spin lie defame attack. lather rinse repeat.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I know, I got this cut on my arm..


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 7, 2017)

This black woman isn't racist..




Now you kids pick up yer toys and shut the fuck up...


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 7, 2017)

miketx said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


This board has its fair share of them. The sad thing is ignorant peeps fall for crap like this one is pushing. Like I said in that one post i wasn't going to look at its links but after I got some time I did. Those radical think tanks pushing agendas for a paycheck are taken seriously and the normal everyday hard working people are f'k by them time and time again. I called them big nose jews not for antisemitic purposes but because they literally all have big noses and with those big noses they are shoving up it other peoples asses to push an agenda for we will all pay the bill for the crooks that f'd up places like Detroit and their public retirement funds. You and I have to pay the bill for their screw-up but wait they moved a bunch of Muzzies into those areas because the property values went to shit because people couldn't afford to support the public service sector where all the crooks had control for years. And the big nosed jews in that think tank get a paycheck regardless for pushing this type shit!


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


 
The problem is that it's not propaganda.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals: perpetual lying.
> ...



I want you to show me the specific passage in the links where the person said they chose to live in the black community with the racist policies since you are so full of truth, honesty and integrity.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



How do you figure?


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


The OP you mental idjit.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You just don't get it. Either because you don't want to or you are too stupid to comprehend...
> ...



 Bullshit. There are no black race baiters .  I have sad that I know more about being black than you whites do. I do. I have expressed no bigotry. There are whites here who say things I have said. That's how much bigotry I have expressed.  And what misery am I supposed to be living in dumb ass?

The truth is what It is. We have a record from at east 1776 until right now.  You are too scared to look at that record because you know what It shows.

.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Show me the specific passage where it was said the person chose to live in the black community under those conditions.

Because the links you got from me were written by 2 men, Richard Rothstein and Ross Eisenberry. There was no mention of a she and her husband in either link. There was n female OP thank you.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 7, 2017)

I bolded two areas that were her choice. When anyone make choices they live with them no matter who they are or what color they are. When a person looks the other way when it is known that a wrong is taking place that is also a choice. Those choices are what makes up the whole. The whole are the sum of neighborhoods no matter where they are.

Now that is it don't ask me anymore questions as I am done with you and will not respond to you directly. I have no need to waste time to respond to charlatans who willingly twist truth for personal agendas once they have been exposed as you have.



OP:
This thread is in response to several questions I’ve been asked recently. It has been suggested that since I am a white person, I cannot know what black people experience in this country.

*In 1971 I moved from Lancaster County, PA into North Philadelphia to work at a Christian Youth Organization. I was one of a hand full of whites there. Then in 1980, I married a black man and we have lived together in black neighborhoods ever since.* He told me from the very beginning “You stay white, and I’ll stay black,” and that’s what we have done. I feel as though I have been given insights into what black people experience. And since most white people don’t get those insights, I’ve been trying to share what I have learned. While I site other authors and sometimes refer to statistics or something I’ve read, my convictions have come from my experiences alone. And while you can argue with someone’s viewpoint and perceptions, you cannot argue with their experiences. It is what makes them who they are.

Folks have mentioned the Black Experience. My husband has told me many times over the years that the Black Experience in America is that you cannot be yourself. It’s being told by a white catholic brother that you can’t play the trumpet because your lips are too big (he suggests the tuba instead.) It’s being told by the white piano teacher that you can’t play the piano because your fingers are too small. It’s being followed around the store by the salespeople, picking up their negative, suspicious vibe before you even see them. It’s walking down the street with a smile on your face and watching the first white lady you come across tighten the grip on her handbag. It’s standing on the corner when a white person pulls up to the stop sign, sees you and quickly locks all of the doors. It’s seeing black people on the news night after night, in handcuffs, being taken away as criminals. *It’s wanting to speak up at work when you see unequal treatment, but knowing you may lose your job if you do*. It’s being angry at injustice, but being told to shut up and forget about the past, like it has nothing to do with the present.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > It’s walking down the street with a smile on your face and watching the first white lady you come across tighten the grip on her handbag. It’s standing on the corner when a white person pulls up to the stop sign, sees you and quickly locks all of the doors. It’s seeing black people on the news night after night, in handcuffs, being taken away as criminals.
> ...



Untrue


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> I bolded two areas that were her choice. When anyone make choices they live with them no matter who they are or what color they are. When a person looks the other way when it is known that a wrong is taking place that is also a choice. Those choices are what makes up the whole. The whole are the sum of neighborhoods no matter where they are.
> 
> Now that is it don't ask me anymore questions as I am done with you and will not respond to you directly. I have no need to waste time to respond to charlatans who willingly twist truth for personal agendas once they have been exposed as you have.
> 
> ...



.And your rebuttal to this is simply not the way things are. .What I posted was not about this  ..It is about the choice of the US government to enact racist policies in communities such as these. That's a choice also. And that's all part of the sum.

Your  racist agenda of white denial is going to be fought.

I do think have Iived pretty well for 56 years before you responded to me, so good riddance.


----------



## Correll (Jun 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




What efforts?

Generations of Affirmative Action, and Diversity programs, and outreach programs and ever increasingly aggressive enforcement of the 64 act, busing, Hell formal QUOTAS for a while, 

off the top of my head.


You are the one that want's to discuss something from 155 years ago, but ignore the vast efforts made SINCE then.


Oh, and btw, by doing that, you demonstrate that the foundation of Multiculturalism is wrong. 


We can't live in harmony tolerating differences, if past injustices are NEVER let go of.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 7, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It won't matter to this ass Correll as they will keep making up more excuses and keep moving their ideology and goal post. That is the way corrupt people roll.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Bullshit. There are no black race baiters .  I have sad that I know more about being black than you whites do. I do. I have expressed no bigotry. There are whites here who say things I have said. That's how much bigotry I have expressed.  And what misery am I supposed to be living in dumb ass?
> 
> The truth is what It is. We have a record from at east 1776 until right now.  You are too scared to look at that record because you know what It shows.
> 
> .



Now you're just being silly - of course there are black race baiters, I met one right here, just today.

Some men you might learn from - or not.
A Legacy of Liberalism
Walter E. Williams - Black Self-Sabotage


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit. There are no black race baiters .  I have sad that I know more about being black than you whites do. I do. I have expressed no bigotry. There are whites here who say things I have said. That's how much bigotry I have expressed.  And what misery am I supposed to be living in dumb ass?
> ...



Like I said, there are no black race baiters. You haven't met one. I don't need to read the misinformation you read from Walter Williams and other black conservatives. I've read their garbage and it's wrong.

Let me provide you with an example.



> The truth is that black female-headed households were just 18 percent of households in 1950, as opposed to about 68 percent today. In fact, from 1890 to 1940, the black marriage rate was slightly higher than that of whites.



Overall in our society fewer people are getting married at an early age and some choose not to marry across the lines of race. The destruction of family s not the problem. In 1959 with that 18 percent, blacks lived at a 55.1 percent rate of poverty as documented by US Census data. Today with that 68 percent of female headed households it's 24 percent, more that one half times less..

The issue here is the lack of economic development in the black community which Williams doesn't seem to get.  Conservatives seek the easy answers, white single parent families exist, and white communities provide more economic opportunities for the people living there. There is a direct correlation between these areas that is more definitive that blaming single moms for poverty and mentioning one area of crime.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 8, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



But of course the fact that you acknowledge the truth and point out that black citizens were denied the same opportunities in post slavery America, that in some perverse way in his view, this is a form of "anti white" sentiment.

And of course we all know that when Affirmative Action was signed into effect, that literally overnight, employers stopped hiring white people, colleges stopped admitting white students, and banks stopped granting low interest  loans to white people because everything was "handed" to "The Blacks" at the expense of the poor, maligned white man.

SMGDH.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 8, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



These white people here are so dumb they don't understand they are the ones who have been race baited by other whites to believe the things they do.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 8, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Just as there is such a thing as "generational poverty" for some, there is also "generationsl wealth" for others. How someone would not understand this is baffling.

RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage


----------



## IM2 (Jun 8, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



These whites don't want to admit what the rest of us already know. Including whites such as this man:


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 8, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Like I said, there are no black race baiters. You haven't met one. I don't need to read the misinformation you read from Walter Williams and other black conservatives. I've read their garbage and it's wrong.



Ah, now the truth is revealed - you are an equal opportunity hater of conservatives - regardless of skin color.  Got it!

Info from the US Census Bureau which is in the gathering game, not the blame game.

_'Since the late 1960s, the poverty rate for people over 65 has fallen dramatically. The poverty rate for children has historically been somewhat higher than the overall poverty rate. The poverty rate for people in households headed by single women is significantly higher than the overall poverty rate.'_

National Poverty Center | University of Michigan

You can use the lazy intellectualists method of explaining this by declaring white 'oppression'...though that would require the mistaken assumption that all single mom households in poverty are black. But there are many factors - two person households have two potential earners, higher levels of education can produce higher levels of income, and yes, economic mobility.  Why is there less economic mobility in inner city neighborhoods?

Speaking of economic mobility - what is your opinion on educational mobility?..ie, school vouchers?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 8, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said, there are no black race baiters. You haven't met one. I don't need to read the misinformation you read from Walter Williams and other black conservatives. I've read their garbage and it's wrong.
> ...



We are not discussing the poverty rate of people over 65 or children.

School vouchers do not represent economic mobility. And it is intellectually lazy and outright dishonest to deny the role white racism has in poverty.

The problem with you conservatives is mainly that you are always wrong.

There is no blame game  Incomes between and whites have remained the same for the last 50 years. Blacks and whites with same amount of education, blacks are paid less.  That's what the facts show.

The question you need to be asking  is why don't cities invest in ideas from citizens in inner city communities? Why don't banks invest in ideas from people who think as entrepreneurs in the inner cities? Do you know what venture capital is ? Do you understand why whites just may have more venture capital than blacks? These are just a few questions you need to ask instead of the one you did ask. And you can't ask those questions because you don't have a clue. I have worked in these communities and I am not going to argue with some white person who hasn't on these matters based upon silly conservative ideology.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 8, 2017)

IM2 said:


> We are not discussing the poverty rate of people over 65 or children.



By most definitions the title of 'mom' requires a child.
_'The poverty rate for people in households headed by single women is significantly higher than the overall poverty rate.'_
Therein lies part of your comprehension problem - the inability/unwillingness to analyze (read) the whole - preferring to focus (cherry-pick) on parts that support your bias.  That type of math will never reveal the sum total of all the parts..



IM2 said:


> School vouchers do not represent economic mobility. And it is intellectually lazy and outright dishonest to deny the role white racism has in poverty.



The only display of intellectual laziness and outright dishonesty in_ this_ conversation is yours.  Education _does _represent economic mobility - but that wasn't the question.  _Speaking of economic mobility - what is your opinion on *educational* mobility?..ie, school vouchers?   _Dodging indicates one of two conditions, or both - see intellectual laziness or outright dishonesty.



IM2 said:


> The problem with you conservatives is mainly that you are always wrong.



Again, see:  intellectual laziness or outright dishonesty...you're not here to plead the black cause, you're here to defend the liberal cause - which makes you a race hustler as well as a race baiter.  But I do understand why your comfort zone depends on holding that stereotype dear.  '_They_' must be '_wrong_' because if _'they_' aren't...

So since the real issue is political ideology - yes, there is a political party who engages in racism...the racism of lowered expectations.  Destructive, but profitable for the race hustlers and politicians of any color who subscribe to it.



IM2 said:


> The question you need to be asking  is why don't cities invest in ideas from citizens in inner city communities? Why don't banks invest in ideas from people who think as entrepreneurs in the inner cities?



I can _do_ the math - can you?



IM2 said:


> I have worked in these communities and I am not going to argue with some white person who hasn't on these matters based upon silly conservative ideology.



Of course you're not - it's less threatening to your stereotypical view of conservatives.  When the conversation becomes uncomfortable to long held bigotry, run, hide - it's the Liberal Way.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




A strawman, taken to an absurd extreme as you have done, is an inadvertent admission on your part that you can not dispute what I actually said.



My point stands.




When you state that "white men have shit handed to them" you are dismissing all their hard work and sacrifice.


When I think how hard it has been for me to get to where I am, when I think of the struggles of so many of my friends and family...


And people like you, talk shit about them as though they are the fucking Rockerfellers...


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2017)

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




No one had to tell me that my father worked hard for what he had, nor that I have worked hard for what I have.


You are an asshole.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 8, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> This thread is in response to several questions I’ve been asked recently.  It has been suggested that  since I am a white person, I cannot know what black people experience in this country.
> 
> In 1971 I moved from Lancaster County, PA into North Philadelphia to work at a Christian Youth Organization. I was one of a hand full of whites there. Then in 1980, I married a black man and we have lived together in black neighborhoods ever since. He told me from the very beginning “You stay white, and I’ll stay black,” and that’s what we have done. I feel as though I have been given insights into what black people experience. And since most white people don’t get those insights, I’ve been trying to share what I have learned. While I site other authors and sometimes refer to statistics or something I’ve read, my convictions have come from my experiences alone. And while you can argue with someone’s viewpoint and perceptions, you cannot argue with their experiences. It is what makes them who they are.
> 
> Folks have mentioned the Black Experience. My husband has told me many times over the years that the Black Experience in America is that you cannot be yourself. It’s being told by a white catholic brother that you can’t play the trumpet because your lips are too big (he suggests the tuba instead.)  It’s being told by the white piano teacher that you can’t play the piano because your fingers are too small. It’s being followed around the store by the salespeople, picking up their negative, suspicious vibe before you even see them. It’s walking down the street with a smile on your face and watching the first white lady you come across tighten the grip on her handbag. It’s standing on the corner when a white person pulls up to the stop sign, sees you and quickly locks all of the doors. It’s seeing black people on the news night after night, in handcuffs, being taken away as criminals. It’s wanting to speak up at work when you see unequal treatment, but knowing you may lose your job if you do. It’s being angry at injustice, but being told to shut up and forget about the past, like it has nothing to do with the present.



I was cut from a basketball team because I wasn't "tall enough". I lock my doors when I come to a street corner where white beggars are there. I have been called racist because I didn't help a white girl because her boyfriend, who I never met was black, he was the one that called and accused me. I have stood up for what was wrong and lost my job, that is a risk you take, but wrong is wrong, sorry you don't feel that way. I work harder to try to work with black clients over white for fear of being labeled a racist. Seeing people getting arrested on TV? That makes no sense to me, if a black commits a crime, should it not be put on the news? 

My daughter's husband, who is black get crap from black people for marrying a white girl. He also gets crap for voting Republican. Our family and friends don't ever mention his skin color, he is a good guy and that is all that matters.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 8, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The only "point" that you have is your nearly hysterical defense of "how hard you and those that you know have worked for what they have".


You are absolutely welcome to allow your point to "stand" within your own circle of influence, but it means ZERO within mine, nor does it negate the fact that SOME have benefited from exactly what IM2 stated. You may want to shed your thin skin and ask where anyone implied anything about you personally.

You don't like it when a collective is the beneficiary of preferential treatment not available to all in society and you feel that you are assumed to be one of those who benefitted, do you?

Kind of like the fact that not every black citizen is successful because of AA, or at the expense of a white person. See how that works?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 8, 2017)

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Really?
Because I thought the ones who consider you as a "Fellow Human" are the ones who have been brainwashed to believe the things they do, no?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 8, 2017)

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I wonder what this Tim Wise has to say about his Jews coming here mostly at the turn of the 20th century, and coming to have very high incomes.

Is there Jewish privilege?


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




The fact that you felt the need to address an absurd strawman instead of what I actually said, reveals that in your mind, that you know you cannot refute my point, at least not honestly.



That is why I said that my point stands.



And my point does thus stand. 



When you state that "white men have shit handed to them" you are dismissing all their hard work and sacrifice.


When I think how hard it has been for me to get to where I am, when I think of the struggles of so many of my friends and family...


And people like you, talk shit about them as though they are the fucking Rockerfellers...


----------



## IM2 (Jun 8, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The truth is what it is. There have been a bunch of government programs whites have benefitted from that blacks and other people of color could not that allowed whites upward mobility. We are not talking about YOU, so again discuss this at a macro level not your micro level excuses.

When whites start talking about how blacks get 230 points for affirmative action all the time, then we will talk about what whites have had handed to them and you will understand that whites have been given things that others have not. Blacks have not benefitted from anything at the expense of whites. NOTHING. The facts of Affirmative Action show that whites have benefitted the mot from Affirmative Action. Then as your ass ignores  virtually 200 years of how whites benefitted from everything at the expense of all others to mention this someone needs to break you of this amnesia.

I will say that you are whining because no one has said every white person has gotten rich and no one has said all whites have had it easy and no one is talking about all whites like they are the Rockefellers. But the reality is that by the simple fact that all whites were free, had the righto equal protection under the law, access to all  universities and jobs, that all whites did benefit from a system of race based exclusion. So if you really want a decent discussion which you claim to want, you recognize this to be true instead of trying to deny it, because you can be shown these things Correll.

And you can be shown how these things are still happening today.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 8, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Jews are white.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 8, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



And who would those people be? The people here who have filled threads with racist bullshit then lie about not seeing race?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 8, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



YOU are a white person who can't deal with the truth.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 8, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Here's the best autosomal DNA study on Ashkenazi Jews I've seen, on the whole they're clearly Mediterranean leaning.

Eurogenes Blog: Estonian Biocentre Human Genome Diversity Panel (EGDP)

*Ashkenazi*
Anatolia_ChL 7.9
Arab_Israel_1 15.65
Avar 0.6
Bashkir 0.05
Cossack 0
Italian_Tuscan 30.45
Polish 11.75
Samaritan 33.6
Uygur 0


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 8, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Germany didn't have much colonies, and still became a White power, in fact technologically speaking pound for pound they seem to be superior over other Whites, even White Americans.

How did that happen?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is in response to several questions I’ve been asked recently.  It has been suggested that  since I am a white person, I cannot know what black people experience in this country.
> ...


 
These are all false equivalences. For example why would a back person not like the fact a black peons marries someone white? Can you explain that or are you going to fall back on the weak claim of its black racism.

I married a white women and got crap. I understood why.  It did not stop me from doing anything. And the thing about whites is they want  so hard to forget  and pretend that things just magically disappear that they refuse to understand the mistrust they created or the centuries of pain they created by what they have done. Everybody is just supposed to drop these things because whites want it dropped. Think about that for a second.

Your wifes husband gets crap for voting republican because of republican policies..


----------



## IM2 (Jun 8, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Jews are white.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 8, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



Did you go into feral Chimp spasms against your White wife, much like you do against White people here?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 8, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Jews often have curly hair, usually not nappy, but still somewhat in between White people hair, and Negroid hair.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 8, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Whites have curly hair.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 8, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



What are feral chimp spasms?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 8, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I don't think it's supposed to be that way, really.

It seems that nations like say Sweden, or Poland are like 95% straight haired, as opposed to some like Jews who are probably only 20% straight haired, or say Irish who are probably 60% straight haired.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 8, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 8, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



So you're not one of the Rockefellers?

That's your point? How profound.

Outside of that, it is still meaningless.

It is a fact, like it or not, that generational wealth as a result of preferential treatment DOES exist for SOME.

You can keep your denial blinders on by choice....but it does not alter the truth.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 8, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



I can ask my wife's husband and see why black people are upset. It's my daughters husband not my wife's husband, that would be me and I am not a Republican, my daughters husband is black.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



My bad a typo. But I liked your comeback it had me laughing. Good one!


----------



## LOIE (Jun 8, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Nah. I'm not a racist. Not even close. It's not racism to hold whites accountable for the racism they continue to practice
> ...


I'm glad that you came away from your encounter with police officers alive and only scared.  Some others have not been so fortunate.

I'm glad that you haven't hated an entire race for a few bad actors within that race. But, that's what has been happening to black people for a very long time. Their entire race has been hated, stereotyped and stigmatized for a few bad actors. We whites don't do that to our own race when we are mistreated by other whites. But we do tend to do it to other races.

I wish we could all stop being mad and start finding ways of talking to each other that may bring about more understanding of one another.


----------



## LOIE (Jun 8, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is in response to several questions I’ve been asked recently.  It has been suggested that  since I am a white person, I cannot know what black people experience in this country.
> ...


I really did not arrogantly contend that I and I alone am able to accurately depict the black experience. I just stated that because of my personal experiences I have insights that some other white folks may not have. Lots of white people have black friends and some have black family members, but still do not live 24-7 with a black person. Many people speak differently and put on a different face in public than they have around the breakfast or dinner table. 

And as far as individuals believing in themselves and what they can do - it is unfortunate that many do not have anyone "in their corner" to instill that sense of self. There are lots of lost adults out there still seeking for themselves and many children get forsaken in their struggle.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 8, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Some whites have got to want to understand how we feel instead of always believing they get to dictate to us how we are to feel.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Jun 9, 2017)

A pretty little White girl in Little Rock holds a sign.  "I don't want to go to school with negros".   Me too.  Leave us alone.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 9, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> A pretty little White girl in Little Rock holds a sign.  "I don't want to go to school with negros".   Me too.  Leave us alone.



Yawn!


----------



## Liberty777 (Jun 9, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


To fight for everyones civil rights is just. To fight for  the rights of your own ris


Mortimer said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


To fight for everyone's civil rights is just. To fight for your own race's civil rights is also just, unless your white then its racist. Cowards like IM2 push that narrative because they are to weak to fight the true evil. I encourage IM2 to continue his drivel, it only opens the eyes of more whites and lets them see how hated we truly are.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 9, 2017)

Liberty777 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Your just that stupid aren't you? What civil rights do whites not have that we all need to fight for?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 9, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> A pretty little White girl in Little Rock holds a sign.  "I don't want to go to school with negros".   Me too.  Leave us alone.



Sounds like her parents didn't teach her very well.


----------



## Liberty777 (Jun 9, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


What civil rights do blacks not have?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 9, 2017)

Liberty777 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...



That's not the question you were asked. Answer the question you were asked.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 9, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Why would anyone answer your questions when you fully ignored other posters questions. You are not especially privileged and all these special privileges need to go as it is destructive; who knows maybe that is what you are after but not everyone is buying into it. Equality for each doesn't mean you get to dictate to anyone your personal agenda.


----------



## Liberty777 (Jun 9, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Do we only fight for the rights we dont have or do we also fight for the rights that you and the big government are trying to take away?  You call yourself a man who fights for civil rights and your asking me for the answers? Your only agenda is to turn anyone you can against the white man, you blame him for your failures, you want his apologies, you want him to stoop to your level because your to weak to rise up on your own. Not all but most of your people are morally bankrupt and will continue to fail.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 9, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...



Like what you say matters. Name me one white community that was redlined. You post the OP and then talk about someone making a choice. That person did not chose to live in a community that had been  deprived because of racist housing policy. You are stupid. You talk of agendas. But the agenda you have is making certain that whites get all he preferences.  Whites did not get where they are only due to hard work. Non whites are not  getting special preferences. But you are dumb and you don't know.  So maybe you take the time to go back and start with the 35ths compromise and then read every single law and policy whites made that gave them opportunities while denying others of the same.

Then come talk to me.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 9, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No the only political agenda I may have is making sure everyone is treated equally under the law. Just because you need to make lame excuses for your unhappy existence I don't.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 9, 2017)

Liberty777 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...



My agenda. I don't have one.  You do.  Most of my people are morally bankrupt yet you are here expressing a morally bankrupt belief.

What is big government? What rights is this so called big government trying to take from you?

What white shave done is recorded history boy. Shouldn't have done it. And you really should quit continuing to do it.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 9, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



That's not your political agenda.  I am a perfectly happy man. YOU are an uneducated miserable woman lying to herself.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 9, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


In your dreams dumb ass.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 9, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



No , it's the truth.


----------



## Liberty777 (Jun 9, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What your own people did to each other is recorded history now except it and quit being a pussy.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 9, 2017)

Liberty777 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...



Yep what your people did to us is recorded history. So stop being a pussy whining about how we are teaching people to hate whites.


----------



## MizMolly (Jun 9, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Whites are not the only racists and not all whites are


----------



## MizMolly (Jun 9, 2017)

IM2 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You are right that the white men should not have oppressed the black people in our HISTORY. The blacks that sold their own people to the whites should not have, but that was HISTORY. You cannot blame anyone today for those attrocities. Everyone today has an equal opportunity to achieve whatever they want to achieve. Blaming others for their misfortunes is not productive, it is a reflection on their own character flaws.


----------



## MizMolly (Jun 9, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 9, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Those racist housing policy's were do to the Democrats after the 1960s and only them so why did you continue to vote for them in the cities ?

.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 10, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



When you can show us the same history pf racism in America done by others we'll talk about how whites aren't the only racists.

And no one has ever said all whites are racists. Maybe those whites like you need to earn how to read.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 10, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > baileyn45 said:
> ...



Yes I can and I will. Because if you studied laws and policies made you would be able to understand why. Instead you make simple minded comments, repeat disingenuous tales and then make excuses.

.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 10, 2017)

bear513 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Not so. .



> In Baltimore in 1910, a black Yale law school graduate purchased a home in a previously all-white neighborhood. The Baltimore city government reacted by adopting a residential segregation ordinance, restricting African Americans to designated blocks. Explaining the policy, Baltimore’s mayor proclaimed, “Blacks should be quarantined in isolated slums in order to reduce the incidence of civil disturbance, to prevent the spread of communicable disease into the nearby White neighborhoods, and to protect property values among the White majority.”
> 
> Thus began a century of federal, state, and local policies to quarantine Baltimore’s black population in isolated slums—policies that continue to the present day, as federal housing subsidy policies still disproportionately direct low-income black families to segregated neighborhoods and away from middle class suburbs.



From Ferguson to Baltimore: The Fruits of Government-Sponsored Segregation

You don't seem to understand bear, I am pretty much an expert on these matters. You don't know what you are talking about and all you are doing is repeating a meme you get told to repeat by the leadership of your party. You are a brainwashed ninny.

Now tell me how it has only been democrats since 1910 doing this.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




YOu are the one that can't handle the truth.

YOu want to tell people who have worked hard for what they have, as little as that might be, that they have had shit handed to them as a rationalization of the fact that you want to discriminate against them to your benefit.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Except that the polices based on the idea that "whites have shit handed to them" don't limit their effects to "Some whites" and if anything the burden is more likely than not is falling on the "not rockfellers" of the white population.

(as seen in Ivy League admission stats)


But, you don't care about them. FUCK THEM seems to be the way you feel about them.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...





To not be discriminated against on basis of race.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Your statement is pure bullshit, and resembles the reaction of an overtly defensive and hypersensitive child to a very  general statement.

If you are unable to distinguish the FACT that there are certain historical  events that took place here in America , which benefitted some within the white population at the expense of others as well as excluded others, then you are in denial just as I stated.

A good start for you would be to re read what I have stated in this thread, and identify exactly where I stated "whites have had shit handed to them". The fact is that SOME have, and SOME have not. If you are determined to interpret that as me implying that YOU have, that is not my problem.

And as an editorial comment, you are correct on one observation .....I DON'T care about 'THEM".

They  DO NOT provide for me.

My one and only personal concern is my responsibility to provide for my family and for ME. And furthermore I will not disregard or deny factual history in order to make YOU feel comfortable.

If that bothers you, too fucking bad.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...



The majority of the lawmakers of this country are middle aged white males. Why would they discriminate against their own self interests?  

Or are you  disturbed by the fact that it is also their responsibility to ensure that the majority is not given Carte Blanche to discrimate against the minority as was the case in the past?


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Regardless of whether you said it or not, you support the policies that, as I pointed out, and you failed to address, 

policies that do not distinguish between a working class white and the Rockfellers, and is more likely to end up fucking the working class white, instead of the rockfellers.


The fact that you like to keep focusing on the historical events that benefited whites, while ignoring the vast sacrifices and efforts on the part of whites FOR blacks 


*AND*, the current status quo which is all about discriminating against whites in favor of blacks and browns


makes my point that you don't care about those not rockfeller types, and are happy to FUCK THEM to advance your interests and the interests of yours.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Cute. 

You imply that because a lawmaker has white skin that he will legislate in favor of "his own interests".


Like Bernie Sanders perhaps?









An old white guy, who, I'm sure agrees with you on the vast majority of racial issues.




What you just did there was to judge the legislators by their skin color. Even Bernie Sanders, is not judged, when considered in a group, by his lefty policies but by his skin color.



"Sanders has liberal stances on social issues, having advocated for LGBT rights and against the Defense of Marriage Act.[220] He considers himself a feminist,[221] is pro-choice on abortion, and opposes the de-funding of Planned Parenthood.[222] Sanders has denounced institutional racism and called for criminal justice reform to reduce the number of people in prison,[223] advocates a crackdown on police brutality, and supports abolishing private, for-profit prisons[224][225][226] and the death penalty.[227] Sanders supports Black Lives Matter.[228] He supports legalizing marijuana at the federal level.["



Who's the racist now?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...






Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



This is an anonymous forum on the internet. You do not know me personally nor do you have any idea what "policies" that I support.

Therefore, I say what I mean and if happens to be offensive to a stranger like you, there is an option on this site that allows you to not even  see what I post.

I am not certain what "vast sacrifices" by whites for blacks you are referring to.

But if you are insinuating that I should view abolishing laws that relegated black citizens to a level of second class citizenship a "sacrifice", you are nuts. I do not owe any debt if gratitude to anyone for having the same rights as you do.

As a tax paying citizen who provides an above average home and paid the way for my chilfren to attend private school as well as college, I don't owe any debt of gratitude to anyone for anything.nor have I ever had a need to "fuck over" anyone for personal gain.

Reading this "poor me" rant of yours gives me the impression that you actually believe that ANY success experienced by any non white individual comes at the expense of a white person.

I think your issue is that this is not your great grandparents America, when the very thought of  having to compete in a multicultural environment was not even a remote possibility.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Jun 10, 2017)

OY.  How could berny be White?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



More of your selective intetptetation of what I stated. It is a fact that the majority of lawmakers ARE white. That is not a "racist" statement.

 You failed to acknowledge that I also stated that it is their responsibility as laemakers to ensure that "the majority does not have Carte Blanche to discriminate against the minority."

What is your point except for confirming that you  are likely against gay rights, you oppose a women's right to choose, you  oppose police forces being held accountable for actions that do not mirror "protecting and serving", you support mass incarceration for profit, instead of policies and programs that REFORM and allow non felony offenders to re enter society, and you are disturbed by Sanders alleged support of Black Lives Matter?

Sounds to me like you very well could be a homophobic, anti women's choice, supporter of a milaristic police forces, Alt Right goon.

Now what? Exactly  how do the policies of the above politician restrict you as a white citizen from being successful?

And more directly,  how are his policies favoring black or brown citizens over white citizens?


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





You do not think that my issue is that this is not my great grandparents America.


It is not credible that you have missed that the Civil Rights discussion, for decades, has been how much and how strongly to discriminate against whites in favor of blacks and browns.


I want equality, and you want special privilege.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Jun 10, 2017)

Time to Balkanize?


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




That you judge them based on their skin color, instead of their actions, is a racist statement.




> You failed to acknowledge that I also stated that it is their responsibility as laemakers to ensure that "the majority does not have Carte Blanche to discriminate against the minority."




I ignored that, because it has nothing to do with anything that is occurring now. 




> What is your point except for confirming that you  are likely against gay rights, you oppose a women's right to choose, you  oppose police forces being held accountable for actions that do not mirror "protecting and serving", you support mass incarceration for profit, instead of policies and programs that REFORM and allow non felony offenders to re enter society, and you are disturbed by Sanders alleged support of Black Lives Matter?




My point was that the fact that the legislators are white, does not mean they are not supporting anti-white discrimination.

I'm judging them by their actions and their policies, you are judging them by their skin color. 



> Sounds to me like you very well could be a homophobic, anti women's choice, supporter of a milaristic police forces, Alt Right goon.




YOur spin on my positions is not relevant.



> Now what? Exactly  how do the policies of the above politician restrict you as a white citizen from being successful?
> 
> And more directly,  how are his policies favoring black or brown citizens over white citizens?




I don't care about sanders personally, I only referenced him to make attack your "point" that having white legislators meant that our government policy was not anti-white.


----------



## MizMolly (Jun 10, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Since you attack any response from white people, you appear to include all whites in your tirade


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Wrong again. I DEMAND equality. You attempting to peddle the "I want special privilege" crap is nothing more than you projecting that you want the calendar turned back by 60 years and if you could, you would repeal equality for all. Which explains your "poor, victimized, white guy" stance. 

You have the same rights as every other citizen.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I already kniw that the policies of the government are not anti white. It is you who claim they are, not I. 

Get you statements straight.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 10, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Actually that is not true a white male is the most minimized creature out there at the moment when it comes to advantages and extra credits given if all things are consider. Now that isn't to say all white males are decent people it is just telling you the facts when it comes to businesses and contracting, etc.....


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You have still failed to produce any proof any government policy that is specifically "anti white". 

As usual, you are rambling in a nonsensical fashion.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 10, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I am not even engaging in a dialogue that implies that there are not decent white people out there. There are white people in my own family, and I care about all of them. 

However, what I see happening in this forum are quite a few people (who I assume are white) claiming to be minimized or marginalized by law without providing a single concrete fact that supports what they are stating.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 10, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Federal contractors get an extra 15% to 20% for subcontracting to an approved DBE (disadvantage business enterprise). being a female I would qualify if I wanted to. The problem with having such programs is it picks winners and losers not based on quality or abilities but on race or gender. that in turn opens the door for unscrupulous main contractors that play favorites to get that extra 20%. I have been there and have seen what it does even if I never took advantage of such a program.  

credit for equal oportunity employer - Google Search


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 10, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


It had a bunch of storm front and queers move in years ago. To try to have a discussion based on truth here is like spitting in the wind because you get people like IM2 that are so full of shit they are not worth the effort or time to try to have a decent conversation with. We have mixed marriages in my family too.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 10, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Why do federal contractors get that 15-20 percent?

I know those like you would like to pretend that for all those decades whites got all the contracts that race had nothing to do with  it. That all whites only got those contracts based upon merit and that no favors were ever played. You are an example of how whites have been race baited by the real race pimps in this country.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




I don't have the right to equal treatment or protection under the law.

And you support that discrimination.

You are the racist here.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 10, 2017)

They get that 15% to 20% extra to encourage them to sublet contracts to DBE's. The DBE's do not get that 15% to 20%, that is the prime contractors money to keep. Many of those primes have made illegitimate deals to put a DBE of their choice in as their subs. They disadvantage business enterprise only has to be 51% owned by whatever their disadvantage is. The very corrupt large contractors don't care about that 20% as much as they do about having ultimate control over the most important aspects of the contracts.

No go away fool.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




You presented as "Evidence" that the policies are not anti-white, the fact that the legislators are mostly white.


My example of Bernie Sanders was demonstrate how you are judging people, incorrectly, by their skin color and not their actions, and that your evidence was thus bullshit.


Racist bullshit.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 10, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



No I am not full of shit and I was in a mixed marriage and have a mixed race child. You however are full of shit.

You are ignorant and you actually believe the equal rights laws are somehow denying whites when all they are trying to do is make sure everyone gets the same chances. Whites were not doing this and to pretend they are now is to believe a lie. Without these laws whites would discriminate even more.. You got this whole thing ass backwards and it's basically because you have not taken the time to research matters, you just believe that  whites are getting the shaft and that all todays people fighting for civil rights want is revenge against whites or to find ways to discriminate against them. That's about as stupid as it gets.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


From the sound of that last nomination hearing Bernie's newest target will be the Christians. Nomination Hearing for Deputy Director  of White House Budget Office  | U.S. Senate Committee On The Budget


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 10, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


No you have already showed clearly you are a racist fool through your own words.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




From the ingraham thread today.






RightyTighty said:


> Well, Whitey, that sucks for you but as they say - payback is a bitch.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 10, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> They get that 15% to 20% extra to encourage them to sublet contracts to DBE's. The DBE's do not get that 15% to 20%, that is the prime contractors money to keep. Many of those primes have made illegitimate deals to put a DBE of their choice in as their subs. They disadvantage business enterprise only has to be 51% owned by whatever their disadvantage is. The very corrupt large contractors don't care about that 20% as much as they do about having ultimate control over the most important aspects of the contracts.
> 
> No go away fool.



I did not ask if the DBE got that 15-20 percent. I asked why federal contractors get that 15-20 percent as encouragement to do business with a DBE idiot.

.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 10, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



I have not shown anything of the sort.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



And as always, you portray youself as a "victim" who has not EVER provided a shred of a single fact that even remotely supports what you state. 

Which is why it is so easy to dismiss you as a chronic whiner. It's much easier for you to say that I'm a racist.

You're a joke.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 10, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> Time to Balkanize?




No, time for you to leave if you don't understand or appreciate America.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 10, 2017)

IM2 said:


> [SIZE=5][B]RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > *They get that 15% to 20% extra to encourage them to sublet contracts to DBE's*. The DBE's do not get that 15% to 20%, that is the prime contractors money to keep. Many of those primes have made illegitimate deals to put a DBE of their choice in as their subs. They disadvantage business enterprise only has to be 51% owned by whatever their disadvantage is. The very corrupt large contractors don't care about that 20% as much as they do about having ultimate control over the most important aspects of the contracts.
> ...


Shit man, no wonder some people wouldn't hire you as you cannot read or comprehend worth a damn.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



And that's what another white person says.

Look correll, it's like this, we aren't looking for that, but at the same time we have the right to want that. You guys have fucked us for over 200 years..

You whites are still practicing racism prick. Get it? We know that. Get it? You guys aren't dealing with a bunch of uneducated lacks who can't read anymore. So you can't tell us how racism is over while still practicing it and we are going to  believe it.

For example pussies like you want to whine about not being held responsible for what your ancestors in the past did. Yet you hold the same beliefs. Blacks are lazy.  Blacks do not want to work, Blacks want everything handed to then, Blacks are violent. Blacks are criminal. Blacks lack morals. All the same mother fucking beliefs your punk ass ancestors held. Yet you guys think we are stupid and just because we can sit besides you in a bathroom stall and take a shit that everything is done and you are absolved. You believe the same as your ancestors. You will be blamed for the same things.

What ye sows ye shall also reap. Whites are not immune to this spiritual law,

Understand that and stop whining about somebody wanting revenge against your white asses,

Then do this,

So stop being racists.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 10, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



I read fine. You seem unable to explain why such incentives exist.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 10, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You can't read or comprehend. I edited it and bolded post #314 for you can see that you quoted it. YOU DO NOT get special credits or special treatment for being ignorant or a moron in the USA and if you have been in the past it needs to be stopped immediately.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 10, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



I read and comprehend fine. You are ignorant. Really. You think you can sit on your white ass and claim hat racism is a thing of the past  and that such policies need to end when we read pages of racism from whites in places like this. Have you lost your mind?

You have not yet explained why the .federal government made this requirement. You have explained why you think this is done, but you  have not explained why the government felt it necessary to make this a policy.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 10, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


My mind is fine you racist ignorant asshole.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 10, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Your mind can't be fine if you believe the garbage you post.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 10, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Garbage you say. Can't handle the truth so you think you can erase history and hide it. Ain't happening dickwad because again those white men were fighting and dying for your ancestors freedom before they even considered it even though they were not the ones who had enslave your ancestors. Well that is if'n you even had slave ancestors. Hell for all we know it could have been your ancestors selling the others out for the others would be slaves.

John Brown (abolitionist) - Wikipedia


----------



## IM2 (Jun 10, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Garbage.

Fugitive Slave Act of 1793 - Wikipedia

This law was passed before Brown was born. This means blacks were fighting being slaves then and before. Yep the government had to pass laws trying to stop slaves from escaping but they did not think of freedom until some white boy decided to fight for them.

Garbage.

You are out of your league here lady. You will get your dumb ass embarrassed if you choose to continue this.

 This shit did not end with slavery. Learn that. Then shut up.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 10, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Fact is you have already exposed your racist ass. Bundy's and any others who inherited their ranches get to keep them and if you wanted a ranch you should have saved your pennies and bought one instead of whining like a bitch. And again IM2 you are already exposed you nasty little racist. If it weren't for my grands family you'd be a slave just like your ancestors. The Brown's and the Owen's were the original boat people and they did not bring in the slaves, their ancestors did help free and even hide the ones that escaped though from traders and slave owners.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




1. We are not practicing racism. YOu are an asshole.

2. That you characterized not wanting to be held responsible for the sins of other people, long ago as "whining" is just you being a racist asshole. FUck you.

3. This is for you, fucktard.








4. What we have been "sowing" for generations is effort and sacrifice aimed at helping you, you "traditionally disadvantaged" so that you could improve your lot and we could live happily ever after, ei multiculturalism.

5. And your utter dismissal of that, and your insistence of pretending that wanting equality is the same as discriminating against you, is proof that that hope and effort was A. completely misguided and B. a complete and utter failure.


6. FUck you, you race baiting asshole.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




I believe that presenting Sanders as a white leftist who support BLack Lives Matters and other stupid lefty race shit, disproves your position that having white legislators means there is no anti-white government policy.


That was my point, one that you have failed to address at all.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Stating that posts you don't like is racist doesn't make it so. 

You got some great circular reasoning going on there. 


You dismiss all opinions you don't like and call them racist.


THen you use the fact that YOu judged those posts as racist as "Evidence" to support your belief that racism exists.


Pretty stupid of you.


----------



## MizMolly (Jun 10, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


blaming people today for what happened 200 years ago. not all white people are MY people. nobody today fucked anyone 200 years ago


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...






Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



You just described youself perfectly. Your typical "position" as you call it, follows a consistent pattern of deflecting, denial and frequent outright lying.


----------



## jasonnfree (Jun 11, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is in response to several questions I’ve been asked recently.  It has been suggested that  since I am a white person, I cannot know what black people experience in this country.
> ...



I was a dishwasher at a restaurant while in high school.  One day, a couple of cooks quit and we were shorthanded and I moved up to fry cook.  Couldn't hardly flip an egg, so the boss told this one waitress to help me out, and she did.  The waitress was really good at cooking but women couldn't cook in most places or tend bar either for that matter.  I felt ackward being allowed to cook and this older woman who helped me learn the business wasn't allowed to.  This was california about 1961.  This isn't about race actually but it is about certain prejudices.


----------



## Correll (Jun 11, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





1. And Sanders, a "white legislator" is not supporting white interests as you implied earlier. YOu fail.


2. And no, I described you, and your circular reasoning. Lying isn't fooling anyone. Probably not even yourself.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You are the one lying to himself correll.

Bernie Sanders has spent his career representing white issues as he is from a highly majority white state and represents white people and their concerns.

Personally I dismiss racist opinions as racist. Not opinions I don't like.

Because people here are making racist statements. Racism does exist and just because someone white says it doesn't , well you can't tell the chicken he's full of hate for the fox if the chicken tells the fox to go fuck himself instead of taking to escape route the fox suggests.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You are a delusional, cherry picking, liar.

Just several posts ago I addressed several of Sanders policies as well as your implied opposition to them and very clearly explained to you how such opposition portrays YOU as a possible "homophobic, anti right to choose, racist bigot who is in favor of a militaristic police force that is not accountable to the public that they are hired to serve for their actions.

In the same response I asked you directly how his support of the LBGT community, his support of a woman's right to choose, and his being in favor of legalizing marijuana qualify him as "anti white".

Once again, you ignored that response.


Your response was "my spin on your positions is irrelevant".....LMAO.

Now you are returning for yet another chapter of your lunacy.

"Bernie Sanders is anti white because he supports BLM".

You are not worthy of the time that it requires to answer you.


----------



## Correll (Jun 11, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





Katstevie was making the argument that white interests are the driving force in government policy because we have white legislators.


Sanders is a liberal, who does not define himself by race but by ideology.


I challenge you to show how Sanders has supported anything that a lefty like kat would consider white interests.


----------



## Correll (Jun 11, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





You are the one that brought up the skin color of the legislators to argue against their being "Anti-white" policy.


So, I presented Sanders, who is as lefty as you would like, despite his white skin.


Barring any contrary argument from you, that disproves your assumption that white skin equal pro-white.


Beyond that, your post is just blather.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 11, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Today there is still racism, it is more hidden because of political correctness but it is still there. We can call it out when we see it and then work to end it. 

Mathew on this board is a great example of this. When he got on this board he spew lots of hate toward blacks and others, then he claimed he is a Democrat and he has never mentioned race in a negative manner again. Do you really think it went away? Nope, he now hides it because he is still what he is. Of course the liberals on this site are okay with it, because he is now claiming to be a liberal but he is still racist.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



With all due respect to IM2, you need not  take a chickenshit, cowardly approach towards me by challenging another adult to illustrate how anyone "supports" what I consider to be "white interests".

*Sanders supports LBGT rights. The white community is typically at the forefront of that cause.

*Sanders supports women's right to be pro choice. When hundreds of thousands of white females showed up to protest the inaugural event of #45, many white females spoke publicly on that issue. Google it and you will see the truth.

*Sanders supports legalization of marijuana. The majority of legal dispensaries are owned by white people.
I've repeated this to you for the last time. Sanders is not anti white, and the majority his policies by default support the interest of a predominately white liberal base.

You have failed  epically at effectively presenting a point of view that even makes sense in disputing this fact. You know it, which is why you will not be a credible adult and stand corrected.

The entertainment value of making you look like a dumbass has run its course.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 11, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I know all about the so called liberals and their racism.  Racism is bipartisan. The reason blacks have stayed democrats is because the racists in the democratic party have pretty much been negated and few if any rise to elected office. Believe me, we blacks are not satisfied with democrats but at least they do try to listen and we do not hear all this you are blaming whitey crap. They also understand that that our grievance does not end with slavery.

Matthew could have changed the way he thinks. Humans have the capacity to do that.

This line of arguing how you can't be blamed for things done 200 years ago must end. Nobody today built this nation, created the constitution, won the revolutionary war, or fought in the civil war, but you give yourselves credit for those things. You whites take credit for things you did 200 years ago, As long as you give yourselves credit then you must accept the blame.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



And Katsteve is right.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The burden of proof is upon you


Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You are indeed correct. One time in a row, except for one caveat.

You're lying and deflecting IS in fact fooling YOU.

Furthermore, I'm not just  "implying" that Sanders supports white interests.  I am flat out saying that he does, and have have along the way challenged you to prove that he does not. 

Yet you have not specifically identified ONE policy of his that specifically impacts white people in an detrimental manner.

So what do you consider to be a "pro white" agenda?

White Nationalist, Neo Nazi belief systems that minimize the contributions of every other demographic in America?

It appears that the majority of your rants reek of glorifying what you call "marginalized whites" who have allegedly suffered unselfishly to "provide for every non white citizen in America, and therefore are owed a debt of gratitude.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No what you have been sowing is racism.  And that racism .created disadvantages you stupid ass white boy.

You not having white guilt doesn't change one mother fucking fact.

Thus beginneth todays lesson.

*“The Business Case for Racial Equity” quantifies the cost of racism in the U.S.*

"The Business Case for Racial Equity” lays out the potential benefits to business, government and the economy of addressing racial inequities, pointing out specific areas of opportunity in housing, education, health and crime and justice. The document outlines the history of discriminatory policies across these areas and the disparities they created, going on to estimate the potential benefits of seizing opportunities to promote equality, *including an increase of almost $2 trillion in minority purchasing power and millions of job opportunities for college graduates."

To read the report in its entirety, visit www.wkkf.org. 
*
I don't race bait. I state facts. You are a pussy who can't deal with the truth.

Here is more prick.

*The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions*

*If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in income, median Black wealth would grow $11,488 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 11 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $8,765 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 9 percent.

If public policy successfully equalized the return to income, so that each additional dollar of income going to Black and Latino households was converted to wealth at the same rate as white households, median Black wealth would grow $44,963 and median Latino wealth would grow $51,552. This would shrink the wealth gap with white households by 43 and 50 percent respectively.
*
America is becoming both a more diverse nation and a more unequal one. Over the past four decades, wealth inequality has skyrocketed, with nearly half of all wealth accumulation since 1986 going to the top 0.1 percent of households. Today the portion of wealth shared by the bottom 90 percent of Americans is shrinking, while the top 1 percent controls 42 percent of the nation’s wealth.*1 At the same time, an increasing share of the American population is made up of people of color, and wealth is starkly divided along racial lines: the typical Black household now possesses just 6 percent of the wealth owned by the typical white household and the typical Latino household owns only 8 percent of the wealth held by the typical white household.2 These wealth disparities are rooted in historic injustices and carried forward by practices and policies that fail to reverse inequitable trends.*

The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters | Demos

I know what the hell I am talking about. You don't know shit. This latest rant you posted doesn't erase these facts. You not having white guilt doesn't reduce the 2 trillion lost to our economy annually because of  your ignorance.  The wealth disparities being rooted in historic injustices don't change because you whine about my supposed racism according to your dumb ass.

Face the truth and grow up. I  told you once that you are not dealing with past generations of blacks who could not read. were uneducated and did not study such things. You are facing here with me a black man who is an expert in these matters showing you studies and facts that refute every word you say. You have no rebuttal to this boy. So just face the fact that the problems we face are the result of whites forming policies based on racism. Call me all the racist you want, but you have been shown the truth.

This is me.






Not being made to feel guilt or change my position
because a white boy calls me a racist,

Thus ended the lesson.




.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 11, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



As long as whites take credit for things they did 200 years ago they will be blamed for things they did 200 years ago. As long as whites have the same beliefs and attitudes they had 200 years ago they will also be blamed for the things done 200 years ago. Nobody today fucked anyone 200 years ago, but those today live as they do because of those 200 years ago and furthermore they are still fucking people.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Communist are always a scourge.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jun 11, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> It has been suggested that since I am a white person, I cannot know what black people experience in this country.



I cannot pretend that my life is, as yours surely is, "loaded" with black people, for it's not.  While there are literally hundreds of individuals whom I consider acquaintances, associates, "social friends," and so on, only a few with whom I'm close are black, and there may be about 20 or so in my entire "circle" of regular, routine, and recurring associations who are black.  That is what it is.  It's, for me, neither a matter of pride nor shame.

There are two black men whom I first met when we were about five/six years old.  Of the two, one, whom I'll here call Jim, I and he have become close enough that we each consider the other and our immediate family members as part of our own families.  (The other gentleman is also a friend, but not as tightly so as are Jim and I.)  Indeed, Jim is better known to, and our relationship more cherished by, me than are all but one of my first cousins.  Though not as close as your spousal relationship, it's going to have to do as it's not possible for us to be closer insofar we are both heterosexual.  Along with Jim and my other black friend from my childhood, I have a couple other close friends who are black and a few more close associates and acquaintances who are black. [1] 

I happen to be of the mind that I cannot know the black experience, but that I can "almost" understand it.  Jim shared with me essentially the same litany of feelings and thoughts that you describe in your OP's final paragraph.  I understand those things and sympathize with Jim regarding them, but it's not possible for me to empathize with him about them.  What I don't and won't ever in the U.S. face that Jim always does is the risk, the uncertainty associated with not knowing how one, by dint of one's race/skin color, is received and perceived by others with whom one must interact.  

Are they being sincere or are they merely paying lip service because its become impolitic not to?  How will my kids fare and fit in if I send them to this or that school?   Should we buy this house that's in an area that has other blacks already there, or should we buy that house because it's the one we like best even though it's in an area that is "lily white?"  Then there's the "role model" question....the matter of knowing that certain actions one pursues may have an impact on one's race as a whole -- not many blacks have that concern, but black high achievers may [2] -- or on material groups within or outside of it. [3]

Those are questions and the trepidations that accompany them doesn't ever enter my mind.  I didn't deliberately choose to send my kids to D.C. area schools rather than a New England one because if there occurred a race issue (or worse, God forbid, one involving my kids), I'd be geographically close enough to intervene somehow if need be.  It wouldn't occur to me that maybe moving, say, to Chestnut Hill, Society Hill, Gladwyne or Bryn Mawr may, because of my race, be a bad choice. [4]  When I meet a new person -- no matter their race --that thought simply does not, as I'm told it does for every black person in America, cower even in the deepest and darkest recesses of my mind.  That is a part of the black experience that I cannot imagine I'm ever going to know short of doing something extreme that's more fitting to a comedy movie than reality, which I'm not going to do.



Delores Paulk said:


> while you can argue with someone’s viewpoint and perceptions, you cannot argue with their experiences. It is what makes them who they are.



I agree.  Of the few blacks I know well, not one of them hasn't multiple times suffered clear and overt discrimination.  And these are blacks who have always been and are quite accomplished and well off, very well off, in fact.  That tells me that the race-related tribulations they've faced can only be just that, racially motivated. [5]  Hell, they are blacks who as youngsters faced ridicule from other blacks, for of all things, "talking like a white person."  I have wondered how they managed to grow up to become sane and well adjusted adults given that they have had to face ridicule from blacks and whites.

The key point in the above quoted passage that I think too few whites don't "get" is that when it comes to blacks reaching out enough to a white person that they willingly describe their aspects of their experience with racism, racial discrimination, etc. (and I don't see those things as the same things), trying to "armchair arbitrate/quarterback," raising "what about so and so and what they did/do" questions, or divining alternative explanations for what they describe is the wrong thing to do.  That person isn't sharing what someone else did or what happened to someone else.

I used to do it -- and it wasn't easy to get to the "place" where I stopped doing it, both outwardly _and _, and this is the more important aspect, in my mind -- and eventually Jim just explained to me that to do it is to tacitly deny the person's experience and their ability to know when in their specific experiences the treatment they received cannot have been due to something other than race.  In my profession refraining from discounting in one's mind the information another imparts is an aspect of what we call "active listening."  In the "old days," it's what people simply called "respect."  

I think that respect, or more accurately the absence of it, may be what drives the behavior you identified when you wrote, "It’s being angry at injustice, but being told to shut up and forget about the past, like it has nothing to do with the present."  (Was it?)  Call it what one wants, but until one genuinely and fully has it for the black person who's relating their experiences and understandings of them, one cannot understand them, much less do anything to improve upon them, and by extension improve upon the fabric of our American society.


Notes:

Don't make too much of the small quantity of blacks in _my_ life.  Black, white, or otherwise, I've very circumspect about whom I'll allow close in my life.  As I approach sixty, not including my brother and mother, there are three people in my life whom I consider in the same way I do Jim.  There were four, but my wife passed away.
Exceptionally low achieving blacks probably could and may as well, but their inordinately low level of achievement suggests to me that they don't think deeply enough and have not "scaled" high enough up Maslow's pyramid to consider their actions in terms that transcend their individuality, _i.e._, in terms of their broader impact on society and/or segments of it.  The same, I think, is so of low achieving members of any race.
An illustration of the "role model" thing:  When Tiger Woods is found "out of sorts" in his car on the side of the road, will some people look at the situation as being illustrative of blacks' poor judgment, or will they see it as indicative of only Tiger's poor judgment?  I don't know what was going through Woods' mind.  I know that, generally, I wouldn't do or not do something because of the message it may send about people of my race.  

The closest I've come to experiencing the "role model" dilemma is being abroad and having someone there who has few or no experiences with Americans asking me to represent to them "what's up" in some dimension with Americans.  I'm not positioned to be a spokesperson or representative of what Americans are like. It's a burden I neither want nor will accept; at best I can be illustrative of what some Americans can be like.  It's also a burden, however, that in their own country any black American may have foisted upon them and that they cannot shed, try as they might.
It may not in fact be a big deal one way or another, but hopefully you understand what I'm getting at.  Those are just the few areas of Philly (a city I don't know well) that in my life I've developed a tiny bit of familiarity with and have socially visited and that I'm aware are "mighty white."
I'm sure there were instances in which my black friends irked someone -- white, black or otherwise -- when there was no call to do so and/or when they didn't mean to.  That occasionally happens to everyone, and it has nothing to do with race.  We all have had our moments.  We what don't all "have" is fine comportment that yet finds us facing the ill effects of racial bias.  Yet my black friends and close acquaintances do have that, and I know them well enough to know they aren't given to ascribing racial underpinnings to every slight, major or minor.


----------



## MizMolly (Jun 11, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


No whites today do not take credit for things 200 years ago because none of us were here or responsible.


----------



## LOIE (Jun 11, 2017)

Liberty777 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...


I'm not sure that moral bankruptcy guarantees anyone's failure. There have been and still are many financially successful people who have committed adultery, have multiple failed marriages and have even gone to prison, written books about it and continued their immoral ways. 

I'm also not in agreement that most black people are morally bankrupt.  I believe that those who are get covered by the press and plastered all over the internet.  Those who are not, are largely ignored, as they do not feed into long held stereotypes.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jun 11, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I agree.  High monetary remuneration and moral bankruptcy are not mutually exclusive.  They can as readily be co-existential in one person as not.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 12, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Make all the silly excuses you want, but you do take credit for thing done 200 years ago, and you have the same fucked up racist attitudes whites had 200 years ago.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...






Nice cutting and pasting. 





THis part stands out.




"*The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions*

*If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in income, median Black wealth would grow $11,488 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 11 percent. "


*
The title of that section makes a claim about the racial wealth gap being driven by public policy.


BUt instead of offering any support of that race baiting and moronically obviously false claim, it then goes into imagining how good it would be if we could magically eliminate that gap,

dishonestly ignoring the fact that as a society we have been busting our asses to do just that for generations.


Fuck that shit. I'm done and more and more Americans are done with me.


And considering the "gratitude" we've received for our efforts, I'm starting to consider the effort wasted if not actively counterproductive.



*

*


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




And this is why multiculturalism can't work. Because of people who insist of believing and acting on hateful bullshit.


----------



## Liberty777 (Jun 12, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


It will never work. Whites need to wake up and realize that we are hated, slowly being pushed aside until we become a hated minority.  No doubt people should live together peacefully and respectfully but it will never happen.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 12, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Too funny. Earlier in this same thread you were indignant over people like me only caring about the interests of my family and myself and were outraged over "us" supporting  policies that "fuck over poor little you".

Now you are back to this self serving bullshit about "lack of gratitude for what WE have done"

Just who the fuck is "WE"? And what have YOU done besides whine about being a victim? 

No one owes YOU or anyone else an ounce of gratitude.


----------



## Liberty777 (Jun 12, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


  Why are you trying so hard to be accepted by the black race?   If you really loved these people you would help them instead of coddling them.


----------



## MizMolly (Jun 12, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


wtf? you do not know me or my attitude, yet you have shown yours on here, it isn't pretty


----------



## MizMolly (Jun 12, 2017)

By the way, what am I taking credit for?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 12, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



My attitude is beautiful.


----------



## MizMolly (Jun 12, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You have the fucked up racist attitude. You havent said what credit I take for something done 200 years ago. I can't claim credit for anything before my existence.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 12, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> By the way, what am I taking credit for?



You are here making excuses as to why we can't blame people in the past. so don't ask dumb ass questions.

Do you know how many times I've heard than from a white person since I started posting in forums 20 years ago?

If I had a dollar for each time I got that bullshit I'd be living next door to Warren Buffet.

Do you celebrate the Fourth of July?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 12, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Nah my attitude is neither fucked up or racist. Whites like you have a distorted version of racism running though your minds whereby if anyone says anything truthful about what whites have done or continue doing they are a racist. That's not racism, and the person making such comments is not a racist. It is what is called the truth.

I don't have to say that you take credit for things done 200 years ago to know that you white people take credit for things done 200 years ago when you want to but then when  we start talking about the wrongs whites do then suddenly we can't blame people for what happened 200 years ago.


----------



## MizMolly (Jun 12, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, what am I taking credit for?
> ...


You can blame the people from the past but not people NOW for the past


----------



## MizMolly (Jun 12, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You have yet to tell me what I have taken credit for? Of course you can blame people in the past. I didn't say anything about that. I said you can't blame people today who were not responsible for the past. I do not have a distorted version of racism. You attack every white person who disagrees with you, as if everyone is wrong, except you. There WERE whites in the past who were wrong, slavery was wrong, racism today is wrong.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...






THe difference is that you want to special privileges at my expense,


and I just want equal treatment.


Your spin about "whining" is just you being a fucking asshole.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




No one in society is getting special privileges at your expense, but certainly express yourself like a "special needs" person.

You make ridiculous statements then refuse to provide a single fact or example to support what you whine/complain about.

Feel free to point out exactly how "I" want special privileges at "your expense"

If you can.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





You lefties do tend to blur together, but you do support Affirmative Action and Disparate Impact Theory, do you not?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



What I support is there being a process in place that ensures that everyone has equal opportunity. Most of you alt right individuals see AA as a "black versus white issue", with whites being the "victims". Particularly white males.

The AA initiative has for years now been more beneficial to military veterans and white females than any single demographic.

Military vets should absolutely be given preferential treatment in my opinion.

If people like you had their way, those people would also be thrown under the bus and left behind for the sake of soothing  your collective paranoia and fragile egos over the possibility that a black or brown person might be selected ahead of you.


Feds Hire Vets - Disabled Veterans Affirmative Action Program (DVAAP)


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





You say, "equal opportunity" but what actually happens is massive anti-white discrimination, as well documented, for one example, in the 230 sat point bonus black skin gets you in Ivy League admissions.

You support that, thus you do want special privileges at the expense of whites.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



"Massive anti white discrimination"? 

That's a laugh. If you look at the representation of Black students present in Ivy League colleges, their presence is not reflective of any such issue. 

Where is your proof of this "230 point" bonus and it's direct impact on the decline of admissions of white students?

Diversity At Top Colleges: Here's The Proof


----------



## IM2 (Jun 14, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Whites have been the ones getting special treatment at everyone else's expense since1776.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 14, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Whites have gotten special privikeges since the nation was founded,

Literally at our expense


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Here, reporting on the study from that rightwing rag, the Huffington Post.


Asian Americans Deserve Better in Ivy League Admissions | HuffPost



"With not opinion but rather with data. A 2004 study by Thomas Espenshade, Chang Y. Chung, and Joan L. Walling, current and former members of the sociology department at Princeton University, one of these very highly selective universities, states, “The bonus for African-American applicants is roughly equivalent to an extra 230 SAT points (on a 1600-point scale), to 185 points for Hispanics, 200 points for athletes, and 160 points for children of alumni. The Asian disadvantage is comparable to a loss of 50 SAT points.”





That DESPITE this massive discrimination, that blacks are underrepresented is due to how fucked up the black community is, thus providing proportionately few candidates who are competitive even WITH huge discrimination in their favor.


That you judge discrimination by looking at end results shows that you do not want equality of opportunity, but equality of outcome, 


which is only achievable though discrimination and special privilege.


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




You are the DUnce, and the filthy liar for ignoring that we, American as a whole have reversed on that for over two generations, now.


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




I presented a factual example of discrimination and you post a cartoon. 


YOu lose, loser.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 14, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



2004? Really?  Asians? Where is there any  mention "Massive anti white discrimination"

So, athletes got a bonus 14 years ago, as did Hispanics as did children of Alumni.

But you are fine with them?

 I wonder how many privileged white kids with less than average grades waltzed in due to THAT privilege. Your ONE and ONLY concern is the POSSIBILITY that a black person may have gotten a break at a white persons "expense"?

Why is that?

Lastly, as far as outcome versus opportunity, that is stretch, even for your questionable logic.

Outcome and end result is concrete, opportunity is left up to chance and all one has to do is look at enrolled student statistics and that evidence enough that whites are not being displaced by blacks as you are determined to prove.

Try again. This was an epic fail on your part.


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...






1. Yes, 2004. Nothing has changed since then, so your attempt to imply that it is dated is rejected as the dishonest nonsense it is.


2. I posted from the Huffington Post so that  you would feel comfortable with the source. Naturally, the Huffington Post focused on how the discrimination in favor of blacks and browns effected ANOTHER minority instead of whites, but I trusted that you were intelligent enough to grasp that pro-black discrimination that effected asians would also effect whites. 

I stand by that assumption of your intelligence, so knock off your shit.


3. A bonus for Athletes, is a separate issue that touches on the role of sports in upper education, and one that I am will to discuss, but is really off topic here.


4. A bonus for alumni, smaller than for black skin, is another separate issue. On one hand, the alumni system is why these schools have so much money and are able to offer so many very helpful complete scholarships to poor students. Are you sure you would want to shut that down? ON that other hand, those numbers enable the schools to partially hide how much they are discriminating against whites. Or on the third hand, do they? I haven't seen demographic breakdown of those students.


5. And I have NOT seen a number on what percentage of students get the alumni bonus, so I don't know how many lower quality students get in with that. DO you?


5. ANd again you want to ignore hard data on the fact of massive anti-white discrimination to focus on outcomes, showing that you SUPPORT discrimination not equality.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 14, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Please do not post sources that will "make me comfortable" Just post a credible one that proves that "massive anti white discrmination" is actually happening. The source that you posted speaks to Asians....are they now considered  "honorary white people"?

And I am not sure what you mean by "knock off my shit".

If I waste time reading "shit" that's what I normally treat it like.

Capeche?


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



The study is credible, and has been out there since 2004, and has not be debunked.

THe numbers are real and the massive discrimination in favor of blacks has been well documented.


And the important thing to understand, is that this is a good example NOT because there is any special focus on ivy league education for discrimination, BUT that there is very good documentation of applications so that the discrimination that AA, and Diversity and Disparate Impact Theory, all cause, is just easy to see and document.


The factors that drive the discrimination in the Ivy League are present in all aspects of our society.


You asked for proof of the discrimination i cited, and I have given it to you.


THIS IS THE POINT WHERE YOU HAVE TO START DEFLECTING FROM THE TOPIC.


Cause you CAN'T actually address it anymore.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 14, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I have addressed it. But see no reason to repeat over and over that the  "study" addresses  a disparity in potential bonus points for ASIANS.

However,  ATHLETES, HISPANICS, AND OFFSPRING OF ALUMINI IN ADDITION TO BLACKS GET BONUS POINTS AS WELL....but you conveniently avoided that conversation, which means you are not genuinely for a system that is fair and balanced for ALL.

Which makes it clear to me that the extent of your concern is only over what you feel are "blacks being rewarded at YOUR  expense"......

And as I have told you repeatedly, there is NO credible information anywhere that proves that whites are being displaced in colleges or in the workforce by blacks. If anything, white males on the average are being outperformed and surpassed by white females....thanks to AA.



If it were up to you, the calendar would revert back to 1950 and every black citizen in America  would again by law be deemed as a second class citizen.
It is not 1950 anymore.

That's what your problem is.....its not "massive anti white discrimination".


The following is a more current article that outlines the real truth. It is for a fact ASIAN students who are being discriminated against to make room for others who are less deserving....including whites.


"Asian Americans have finally had enough. They’re tired of working harder, achieving more academically, then having that held against them as they try to fulfill their educational dreams in our nation’s most elite universities. To gain entry into top private schools such as Harvard or the best public schools such as the University of North Carolina–Chapel Hill, no one has to do better than Americans of Chinese or Japanese or Korean descent. To make room for black, Latino, and — yes — white students, deserving Asian Americans are pushed aside. And they’re tired of it.

So last week a coalition of more than 60 Asian-American groups filed complaints with the Department of Justice and Department of Education, alleging systematic racial discrimination in college admissions. They’re right, of course. Colleges do systematically disadvantage Asian students, and the problem is worse than they imagine. I’ve seen it with my own eyes.


Years ago, before I became a full-time constitutional lawyer, I taught at Cornell Law School — an Ivy League school and one of the top law schools in the country. My second year on the faculty, I served on the admissions committee, and I saw firsthand how not just race but ideology distorts the admissions process. Ivy League admissions are one part meritocracy — the students are quite bright — and one part ideological engineering. And if Americans broadly understood how the process works, support for affirmative action would diminish even further.


RELATED: Smash the ‘Bamboo Ceiling’ of Racial Quotas

First, few people understand how dramatic the boost is for favored minority groups. If students were black or the “right” kind of Latino, they would often receive admissions offers with test scores 20 or 30 percentile points lower than those of white or Asian students. When I expressed concern about an admissions offer to a black student with test scores in the 70th percentile — after we’d passed over white and Asian students with scores in the 98th percentile and far higher grades — I was told that we _had_ to offer admission or we’d surely lose him to our Ivy League rivals.

‌

Second, these dramatic breaks rarely go to poor kids who are overcoming the challenges of ghetto schools. Many Americans, myself included, understand it is a real and substantial achievement — one that can’t be measured in test scores — to overcome extreme poverty and America’s worst public schools to compete with students from far more prosperous backgrounds. But the same reasoning doesn’t apply to the children of doctors and lawyers. Yet they get dramatic advantages as well. In fact, unless admissions committees gave rich black and Latino kids dramatic advantages, they wouldn’t be able to hit their diversity targets. At the Ivy League level, affirmative action is an enhanced-opportunity program for favored rich kids.


RELATED: Affirmative Discrimination in Higher Education: Notes on the Continuing Struggle

Third, affirmative action isn’t necessarily for every black or Latino applicant. Cuban Americans often get less help. African students get less help. And, worst of all, there are times when admissions committees will actually ideologically cleanse the minority applicant pool of minorities who are seen as “less diverse” because of expressed interest in “white” professions such as, say, investment banking. If you’re a Mexican American who writes an admissions essay about defending the rights of migrant farm workers, you’re a dream candidate. If you’re a black candidate who aspires to work for Goldman Sachs, you’re “less diverse” (these are real-life examples, by the way).

Like-minded admissions committees admit like-minded students while marinating in the ‘soft bigotry of lower expectations.’
The ideological cleansing also happens to white candidates. In one of the most memorable incidents, the committee almost rejected an extraordinarily qualified applicant because of his obvious Christian faith (he’d attended a Christian college, a conservative seminary, and worked for religious conservative causes). In writing, committee members questioned whether they wanted his “Bible-thumping” or “God-squadding” on campus. I objected, noting that my own background was even more conservative. To their credit, the committee members apologized and offered him admission.

It was sobering to see the immense achievement gap between most of the black and Latino applicants and their white and especially Asian counterparts. But I couldn’t help but think that part of that gap was due to the well-known lowered expectations for favored minorities. Even achievement-oriented students tend to work hard enough to accomplish their goals — and no harder. Why tell the best and brightest black and Latino students that they don’t have to do as well, that they can take their foot off the accelerator and still attend the best schools?

RELATED: The Modern University Is Failing Students in Every Respect

‌
Like-minded admissions committees admit like-minded students while marinating in the “soft bigotry of lower expectations.” During my one year on the committee, I did what I could to try to introduce a different perspective, but I felt as if I were fighting a raging fire with a garden hose.

In the interests of full disclosure: My youngest daughter is black, adopted from Ethiopia. The last thing I want to see is her placed in a school where she’s not equipped to compete and succeed. I love her too much to see her well-being sacrificed so an academic liberal — no matter how well-intentioned — can meet a quota."

_— David French is an attorney and a staff writer _at National Review_._

‌







_


_


----------



## Liberty777 (Jun 15, 2017)

Anyone who  believe there is no discrimination against white males is foolish. Why isn't there more being done to show proof? I think we all know the answer to that question. I believe every race has and will continue to be discriminated against, its human nature. Humans have will always take care of their own first. Whites need to start worrying more about there own, this lending hand some continue to give will eventually get bitten.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




I avoided nothing. I pointed out that the Athletics scholarships are a separate issue. hispanics in this scenario are just blacks lite, ie getting a major, but still smaller favorable discrimination. Alumini I made three points about, none of which you addressed, so, dont' talk to me about "conveniently avoiding".





> Which makes it clear to me that the extent of your concern is only over what you feel are "blacks being rewarded at YOUR  expense"......




Clear to you, because that is a matter of faith with you that you twist all data to fit.





> And as I have told you repeatedly, there is NO credible information anywhere that proves that whites are being displaced in colleges or in the workforce by blacks. If anything, white males on the average are being outperformed and surpassed by white females....thanks to AA.




The 230 point bonus means that plenty of whites are losing slots to far less qualified blacks. Otherwise, the amount of the bonus would be ZERO points, if it was not happening.




> If it were up to you, the calendar would revert back to 1950 and every black citizen in America  would again by law be deemed as a second class citizen.
> It is not 1950 anymore.
> 
> That's what your problem is.....its not "massive anti white discrimination".




Save your bullshit for someone that has not linked documented proof of massive and widespread discrimination in Ivy League Admissions.





> The following is a more current article that outlines the real truth. It is for a fact ASIAN students who are being discriminated against to make room for others who are less deserving....including whites.
> 
> 
> "Asian Americans have finally had enough. They’re tired of working harder, achieving more academically, then having that held against them as they try to fulfill their educational dreams in our nation’s most elite universities. To gain entry into top private schools such as Harvard or the best public schools such as the University of North Carolina–Chapel Hill, no one has to do better than Americans of Chinese or Japanese or Korean descent. To make room for black, Latino, and — yes — white students, deserving Asian Americans are pushed aside. And they’re tired of it.
> ...





The discrimination in favor of blacks and, to a lesser extent browns, of course is also discrimination AGAINST higher scoring White AND asians.


That I did not specifically focus on  asians, was not a denial that they are being discriminated against. My own link discussed that, AND I pointed it out ALSO, in my post.


The rest of your complaints about the effect of anti-white and anti-asian discrimination is worthy of discussion, but then again, you deny that it is occurring, sort of, at least against whites, so, wtf are you talking about?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 16, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Therein lies your answer. It is pointless to waste time speaking to you, because you post information that addresses something completely different than what you claim to be your issue. I agreed that Asians are being discriminated against. And in some cases lose out to lesser deserving  whites as well
You are just obsessed with blacks being rewarded at "your expense" and chose to ignore the plight of Asian students to facilitate your own agenda.

I even took the time to search for any information that validates that white people are losing out to blacks just to humor you and nothing came up.

Why?

Because WHITE FEMALES are the most rewarded demographic as it relates to ALL groups.

Case closed. I'm done arguing over nonsense.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




By giving blacks and to a lesser extent browns, an effective sat bonus for their skin color, they are discriminating against those who scored better (whites and asians) and thus deserve the slots that go to the blacks and browns who would otherwise be rejected.


I do tend to focus more on discrimination that hurts me and mine. 


I see the pain caused by this discrimination every day.


Your point about white women benefiting does not change the fact of that 230 point bonus for black skin.




*AND*, let's keep this point in mind. Ivy League Admissions were not examined because there is any reason to believe that anti-white discrimination is worse there than anywhere else, 

but because admissions are so well documented so that the discrimination that is everywhere can be well defined in this specific example.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 16, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The "pain" that you think you see is self created. 

Whites are represented in line with their population share in virtually every category of life in America. 

What you believe is that ANY allowance made for non white people who have been overlooked or marginalized in the not too distant past is infringing on the "rights" of white people.

White women benefiting from AA certainly compensated to a great extent for an alleged 230 point bonus based on race. 

It is estimated that since the the inception of AA that nearly 6 million white females have benefitted in colleges as well as the workforce. More than any other demographic.

You have never been ordered to sit in the back of a bus, refused service in public establishment nor seen a sign that states "no whites allowed". So no. You have not been lawfully discriminated against.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





Nope. The pain I see is the result of bad policies that survived because any attempt at addressing them was marginalized by a political class that rejects not only the interests of working class whites, but the validity of them HAVING interests.


THe hard data of the 230 point bonus for black skin shows that whites ARE being sent to the back of the bus, any bonus white women get would be included in the analysis which was of ALL ivy league admissions. 

Your claim about white women does not change the fact of that 230 point bonus for black skin.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 16, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



This  is not a "claim" regarding white females. It is a fact. It is also a fact that is not negated by a 230 point bonus for blacks. Whites are represented fairly in all aspects of society. 

You are welcomed to continue repeating yourself. I will not be responding on this topic  any further.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 16, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No, the 230 points evens up the score because whites have a 230 point lead before process starts.

Working class whites are not ignored.

YOU, are just whining. If you feel pain its because you are a hypochondriac.

Now you keep talking about this 230 points, show us a link.

Then understand there are more colleges than those in the ivy league.

So I guess the decades/centuries of policy that excluded all but your so called working class whites was good solid public policy.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Really? Do you have documentation on this?


----------



## galaxygreen2025 (Jun 16, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> *Stay what ever you want but stay out of my neighborhood okay?*



What the hell do you mean by that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxygreen2025 (Jun 16, 2017)

Vastator said:


> This about sums it up...
> 
> Urban Dictionary: mudshark



You are an idiot, a white woman does not date or marry a black man because she has low self esteem. She marries him because he treats her they way she deserves to be treated. Because he helps her grow and see things in a different light. Because he finds her strengths and shows her how to build on them. She married him because she loves him. She marries him because he's beautiful. She marries him for his strength, his protection, his heart and intelligence. She marries him because she believes he is her soulmate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Jun 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yep we have 240 years of documentation. It's called the United States of America.


----------



## galaxygreen2025 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Black people have this perpetual "victim" mentality with a chip on their shoulder about everything. It's the blame whitey syndrome they can't seem to overcome no matter how successful they become.
> 
> And the white women who marry them are just about as bad. I know one who's mixed son has been in and out of prison 2 or 3 times. Does she blame him for his criminal behavior? Nope, it's the racist cops who keep arresting little Tyrone for home invasion, felony gun possession, and selling drugs. And sending him to the white man's prison for no reason except his skin color.   .....



Are you really that dumb? Maybe it's up to you to try and show him something else. Have you ever stepped out of your own way to and stopped to think why Little Tyrone feels this way? He can't get the same jobs white boys can. His neighborhood is drug ridden because the white man pumped drugs into his environment and Tyrone has been told over and over that he ain't shit. That he can't have nothing! That because he is black that he is ugly. Because your white wife and all her friends have given Tyrone a disgusted stare and gripped their purses every time he walks by. Do you know what is feels like to be put down and beat up every day of your life? Do you think you wouldn't be doing the same thing if you were in his shoes? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Ah, so you can't support the claim. Just rhetoric, got it.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I supported the claim. Now you do this:

Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




No, you tried to make a point, but did not support that rather specific quantitative claim.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




That's your straw man. I never claimed that. In fact, you (among too many others here) are living proof of the contrary.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I made my point. And on top of that the person who originally made the claim of blacks getting 230 points your punk ass never challenged. So shut the fuck up.


----------



## galaxygreen2025 (Jun 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


          I'm happy you went to school and worked your ass off and still go hard everyday despite how white people make you feel. (No disrespect)
        You know what I hate more then anything? How people think all white people are racist. I also hate when black people say that my ancestors were slave owners because of the color of my skin. I also hate being called a white devil. My family is from Sicily and my great grandmother came over on a boat for a better life away from poverty. And didn't have two pennies to rub together. But some how she made her way. And she wasn't a victim of The Black Hand. So no we never owned slaves, but some how we always get starred down because we look different then them. I wish we all could just love one another and celebrate how different we are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Jun 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Except I am not a racist. You have the white boy distorted view of racism whereby if someone talks about whites being racist they have to be racists.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...







Don't misdirect your anger, racist.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





All evidence to the contrary.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 16, 2017)

galaxygreen2025 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



The thing is this, we are talking about the system and about government laws and policies. There has not been one black person here who has said all whites are racists. Whites here have jumped to that conclusion on the mere mention of how whites have benefitted from racism , which is true no matter how poor you are, how they continue benefitting from racism and it doesn't matter how your ancestors got here, and how laws and policies that derived from racism that were enacted by whites  caused damage to black communities that have yet to be addressed. It doesn't matter that you nor your ancestors  didn't own slaves, The issue of racism in America goes long past slavery and continues long past slavery. So when whites keep talking about slavery like it ended when slavery ended it can only piss us off  as black people that whites don't seem to want tp listen.

All you guys want to do is try comparing things , make false equivalences  and talk about what you did not own. For 100 years after slavery whites were provided with rights and opportunities blacks and others who were not white, and when I say that, I am talking about Asians on the west coast as well as native Americans and Mexicans, did not get. Your family was white by all American determination. By their skin color they were afforded things every other person with the same skin color got. Seems that we miss this when we start talking about how you don't like this or that about being done certain ways because of your skin color.. There were things your folks got to do that blacks did not even if they were poor or not helped by the black hand. The white hand of the American system did help them. These things seem to escape whites and all this I hate being called white devil doesn't change that. You being called a white devil doesn't turn into law or policy excluding you from opportunity. But white beliefs about blacks based only on skin color have literally cost lives in recent years. Ask Mike Brown,  Freddy Gray, Trayvon Martin  Tamir Rice, Samuel Dubose, Alton Sterling or Philando Castile just to name a few, if that's not the case.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



The anger went to the proper place. Prove my racism.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



There is no evidence to the contrary. Just your distorted white view of what racism is.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





You've already done so. How many times have you used racial slurs here? How many times have you judged, generalized, categorized, essentialized, demeaned, belittled, and dismissed people here on the basis of race? Face it, you're a racist. Own it, or improve yourself as a human being and reject it in all its forms.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Jun 16, 2017)

Unkacoon choses to remain black


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 16, 2017)

galaxygreen2025 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > This about sums it up...
> ...




Absolutely. People marry people usually for their qualities first and foremost.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 16, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> Unkacoon choses to remain black




????????


----------



## IM2 (Jun 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I'm fine with myself as a human being. I am no racist.

I will continue dismissing the racist here and I will continue using derogatory language with them as long as they continue lying about blacks. Each time I see a black peons being compared to a monkey,  chimp or any other animal,I am going to use derogatory language. Every time I am told how I am to be  grateful to whites  because I could be in Africa, I am going to use derogatory language. Each time I get told how whites died for my freedom, I am going to use derogatory language. Each time I get told how whites are paying for us blacks to get welfare, I am going tp use derogatory  language.

Racists need to get what they dish out. Doing that doesn't make one a racist. To cite what white racism has done to people of color is not racist either. Learn that, and then improve yourself as a human being.


----------



## galaxygreen2025 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 17, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ...
> 
> Racists need to get what they dish out. Doing that doesn't make one a racist......




That's exactly what it makes you. Look champ, if you want to 'fight fire with fire' that's your choice, but be honest about what you choose to make of yourself. It is painfully obvious that you are as much a racist as all the other racist idiots here. 

*“Beware that, when fighting monsters, you yourself do not become a monster... for when you gaze long into the abyss. The abyss gazes also into you.”*


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Don't need your advice. You have a distorted notion of racism.. An angry response to racism is not racism.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 17, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...







Responding to racism with racism is racist, whether you want to admit it or not.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Jun 17, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Always thought you were kaffir.  why don't non whites just go away?  Form Negro Nation?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Because I was born here. You go form whitey land.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



No it is not. This is why  I say you have a distorted view of racism. Especially when you think talking about what whites have done and keep doing is racist.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 17, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ......Especially when you think talking about what whites have done and keep doing is racist.





Staw man. I never said that. Have you been reduced to simple dishonesty?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ......Especially when you think talking about what whites have done and keep doing is racist.
> ...



Considering I have been talking about the continuing racism of whites including policy they make that detrimental to people of color on purpose and you have been calling me a racist the entire time then who is being dishonest.


----------

